# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  OFFICIAL 11/9/11 ECONOMICS DEBATE FROM MICHIGAN THREAD

## wgadget

Am I outa line?  

Debate tonight, honeys!

*mod one stream here*: http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnbc-live-stream/

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

I will miss most of this due to a meeting, but I hope to catch the end of it.  The beginning usually is "all neocons all the time" anyway...

----------


## wgadget

Yeah, and I won't get home from work until about 45 minutes into it.

But that's okay, Ron probably won't have gotten any questions by then anyway.

----------


## angelatc

just the official thread? I was hoping for an official mega super thread.  But this will do, I guess.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

What time?

----------


## wgadget

http://content.usatoday.com/communit...-/1?csp=34news

----------


## kill the banks

go Ron go

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Seriously? Huntsman is going to be there?

----------


## sailingaway

I'm holding out for the unofficial thread....

----------


## Ronulus

I thought this was the job of the collins?

----------


## messana

chatroom > thread

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

Hey, if you are going to claim the coveted OFFICIAL THREAD - you should at least post the time of the event, and how to watch it. Like what TV station, an authorized internet live stream, a back-up internet stream, radio, etc.
I know the answers to these questions, but this is the burden of the Official thread OP.
However, I also agree that the real-time discussion should be in the chatroom, and just larger thoughts put here.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

During the debate would be an optimal time to get the word out about the Veteran's Day Moneybomb to the guests on this forum and to promote it on Facebook, post-debate news article comment sections, YouTube, Reddit etc.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

Time?

Stream?

----------


## hillertexas

> Time?Stream?


November 9, 2011	8pm ET on CNBC 
Location: Oakland University in Rochester, Michigan 
Sponsor: CNBC, the Michigan Republican Party and Oakland University
Participants: Bachmann, Cain, Gingrich, Huntsman, Paul, Perry, Romney, Santorum

Stream ---> http://www.2012presidentialelectionn...ght-at-8pm-et/

do we know the podium order yet?

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> November 9, 2011	8pm ET on CNBC 
> Location: Oakland University in Rochester, Michigan 
> Sponsor: CNBC, the Michigan Republican Party and Oakland University
> Participants: Bachmann, Cain, Gingrich, Huntsman, Paul, Perry, Romney, Santorum
> 
> Stream ---> http://www.2012presidentialelectionn...ght-at-8pm-et/
> 
> do we know the podium order yet?


Danke

----------


## anaconda

CNBC site says Perry is in tonight's debate....I thought he was bowing out of debates for a while?

----------


## freeforall

Anyone notice this on the Opening Statements?


The candidate did not respond to request for an Op-Ed submission. 
» Learn More About Herman Cain 
» hermancain.com

----------


## sailingaway

From twitter:




> ajconwashington Daniel Malloy 
> Just arrives at #michigangop debate. So did the busloads of Ron Paul fans

----------


## Sola_Fide

^^^ astroturfing as usual I see

----------


## sailingaway

> ^^^ astroturfing as usual I see


because grassroots can't operate the 'complexity' of a bus charter....

----------


## jcarcinogen

Is auto-refresh going to be on?

----------


## 69360

> CNBC site says Perry is in tonight's debate....I thought he was bowing out of debates for a while?


He was against debates before he was for debates.

----------


## 69360

Busloads. I like the sound of that. Will msm have to cut the audio of the crowd going nuts for Ron again?

----------


## jtbraine

This is the offical one if you want to debate non ron paul suporters. http://yourvoiceyourvote.cnbc.com/
As Im new, can a more established poster, re post this. thanks

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Originally Posted by anaconda  
> CNBC site says Perry is in tonight's debate....I thought he was bowing out of debates for a while?





> He was against debates before he was for debates.


There is a poll out citing _most people_ like debates... Perry cares...


Bunkloco

----------


## 69360

I'm better off posting here. I can't help but to make fun of the other candidates.

----------


## Lord Xar

I hope Ron Paul speaks up an puts people in their place.

If the peanut gallery is just echo'ing Ron's views, this doesn't help us. Ron needs to lay down the law - he really does.

Call them all out for supporting TARP (except bachman), supporting the FED involvment etc.. else I think Romeny/Cain/Perry will just steal the show lifting Ron's talking points.

I mean if Ron would just say "Mr. Cain, do you know what a derivative is or Mr. Perry you mentioned 'keynesian', but what is Austrian School of economics..." etc....

Otherwise, this will just be the same horse and pony show.

----------


## sailingaway

I always write too much and by the time I push 'send' in chat, the conversation has moved on.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Excuse me, am I in the right official thread?

Lol!


Bunkloco

----------


## bunklocoempire

Who let 'fail man' Cramer into the building?

----------


## Aratus

less than an hour to go?

----------


## sailingaway

http://app1.kuhf.org/articles/npr132...ly-Topics.html

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> I'm better off posting here. I can't help but to make fun of the other candidates.


Be respectful.  Do not taunt supporters of other candidates.  It is a poor reflection on our chosen candidate.  Would Dr. Paul approve?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Ron Paul enters building, plenty of folks to meet him.

http://yfrog.com/h8ocsjtkj

----------


## Aratus

lets start a pool as to how many contenders hang it up in the next three weeks after this debate!!!
i think three of the flock will officially call it quits, thusly greatly reducing the number of wannabes!

----------


## Akus

so is there a stream?
a youtube?

----------


## Aratus

21 minutes? 

just bumped 
two threads

----------


## Matt Collins

#CNBCdebate is the Twitter hashtag if you want to follow along there too.

----------


## anaconda

Will the Cain "sex scandal" make it into the debate? Will Bachmann or Santorum try to use it to their "advantage?"

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Will the Cain "sex scandal" make it into the debate? Will Bachmann or Santorum try to use it to their "advantage?"


ten bucks says it doesn't even come up.  not even one time.

----------


## ZanZibar

> Is auto-refresh going to be on?


I hope not.



> Seriously? Huntsman is going to be there?


NBC likes him. He was in the MSNBC debate too.

----------


## hauntedbaby

Does anybody else's mind flash-read "Vote Romney" when they see this banner in their peripheral vision?

Honestly, I'm just curious.

----------


## sailingaway

> Does anybody else's mind flash-read "Vote Romney" when they see this banner in their peripheral vision?
> 
> Honestly, I'm just curious.


Not mine.  That sounds like a serious condition you have there....

----------


## anaconda

I don't know if I can stand listening to Bachmann any longer unless she mixes it up a bit. Something besides "Repeal Obamacare." And "I was the lone voice in the wilderness" and "I was a fighter.."

----------


## hauntedbaby

Seriously? I went looking for "Romney" because I thought I saw it out of the corner of my eye. 

Not necsesarily syaing its itnentionla but its defnitetaly ther to see..

</end sidebar>

----------


## anaconda

Santorum has become a guilty pleasure for me in these debates. He just so full of angst...

----------


## Antwan15

I pumped baby..LETS DO THIS...i feel good guys...were movin! Cant help but feel bad for Gary Johnson tho. I mean seriously were going to listen to huntsman, santorum, (both irrelevant) but Gary gets the boot?! Freedom gets no respect i tell ya...no respect at all!

----------


## sailingaway

> Seriously? I went looking for "Romney" because I thought I saw it out of the corner of my eye. 
> 
> Not necsesarily syaing its itnentionla but its defnitetaly ther to see..
> 
> </end sidebar>


The 'money' part?

----------


## Carehn

Live stream!!! Live stream!!! O God, someone for the love of God!!! I don't know how to work google.

----------


## ONUV

hope Santorum mentions the candidates that supported bailouts again.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Wait, where's the livestream???? it says there isnt one someone please help

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Live stream!!! Live stream!!! O God, someone for the love of God!!! I don't know how to work google.


Is this what you need? http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnbc-live-stream/

And incidently, _how would one work google?_



Bunkloco

----------


## sailingaway

> Live stream!!! Live stream!!! O God, someone for the love of God!!! I don't know how to work google.


supposedly this wil have it http://yourvoiceyourvote.cnbc.com/

----------


## ZanZibar

I think there is A LIVE STREAM HERE:
http://rncnyc2004.blogspot.com/2011/...10911-pre.html

----------


## hauntedbaby

http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnbc-live-stream/

----------


## anaconda

> Wait, where's the livestream???? it says there isnt one someone please help


http://www.2012presidentialelectionn...ght-at-8pm-et/

----------


## Carehn

Is it on that odd box old people watch? I don't know how to work that ether.  Dang, My kingdom for a livestream!

----------


## pauliticalfan

> http://www.2012presidentialelectionn...ght-at-8pm-et/


thats a live blog dude

----------


## bunklocoempire

Huh?, no mention of Liberty getting the snot beat out of her...

----------


## Carehn

You people are all Greek Gods, You know that right?

----------


## Antwan15

look at that...on person in need..and instantly 10 people help out...people helping people lol...

----------


## anaconda

> http://www.2012presidentialelectionn...ght-at-8pm-et/


Sorry, I guess CNBC is not streaming the debate(??) Ignore this link

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

Oh relax, the highlights will be on FLIX soon enough.

----------


## sailingaway

> look at that...on person in need..and instantly 10 people help out...people helping people lol...


welcome to the forum!  Watch out for trolls, unfortunately, in debate threads. Once the action starts the thread moves very quickly.

----------


## Antwan15

damn it! no super bowl entrances for the candidates!!

----------


## PursuePeace

grr. this livestream sucks.

----------


## sailingaway

this one works and debate is on!

http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnbc-live-stream/

----------


## Feelgood

Cain is between Perry and Romney? Wow.

----------


## speciallyblend

good cheers we be there

----------


## green73

RP with the loudest cheer

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Perry looks drunk!

----------


## bunklocoempire

smartest people on cnbc...  ooookaaaayyyy

----------


## Lucille

Perry looks confused.

Jim Cramer.  Booooo!

----------


## jumpyg1258

Well everytime they line up candidates like they have tonight, it just is a forewarning that this is NOT going to be a debate.  This is going to be an advertisement for the candidates in the center of the stage.

----------


## RDM

> welcome to the forum!  Watch out for trolls, unfortunately, in debate threads. Once the action starts the thread moves very quickly.


Also the Debbie Downers.

----------


## bronc_fan23

I never take anything Cramers says seriously. Especially after Jon Stewart destroyed him.

----------


## Lord Xar

> Does anybody else's mind flash-read "Vote Romney" when they see this banner in their peripheral vision?
> 
> Honestly, I'm just curious.


Take the image, and very slowly bleed it out - if there is an undertone in there, you'll see it. I am sure someone with graphics experience knows what to do.

----------


## Lucille

Ron will own this debate, if they ask him any questions.

----------


## sailingaway

Cain's got nuttin.....

Just stole 'sound currency' from RON, this is the guy who thinks GREENSPAN is a model for Fed chairmen!!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

in the vernaculer of MY grand dad.. say what?!

----------


## jumpyg1258

> Ron will own this debate, if they ask him any questions.


They aren't going to cause of the way they setup the stage.  This is going to be another big advert for the candidates in the center of the stage.

----------


## Paulatized

Cain's talking about "sound money"????????????????
Wonder where he picked that up?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> welcome to the forum!  Watch out for trolls, unfortunately, in debate threads. Once the action starts the thread moves very quickly.


Haha...the trolls always come out for game time.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Sound currency! Hypocrite!

----------


## georgiaboy

> hope Santorum mentions the candidates that supported bailouts again.


And I hope someone is quick to point out that Santorum voted for the debt ceiling increase.  

which was just busted through.  

today.  

yeah.

----------


## Harry96

> Perry looks drunk!


I've seriously thought in most of the other debates that he's been sedated before going out there.

----------


## bunklocoempire

stream lock!!!  Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Feelgood



----------


## Harry96

Cain: "Should I wear the yellow tie tonight?"

----------


## ZanZibar

Ron Paul's opening statement: http://www.cnbc.com/id/45207402

----------


## Lucille

Of course you support the IMF, you globalist goon.

----------


## Feelgood

I hate Kramer

----------


## jackers

Cain wants a dollar to be worth a dollar, like a minute is worth 60 seconds. 

How much did he have a hand in deflating that dollar while working at the Fed?

----------


## Harry96

Cramer might think about trying some decaf.

----------


## anaconda

Complete buffer freeze. Is there a better feed?

----------


## Diashi

I can't find a decent stream link. can anybody supply one? Rentadrone is so skippy.

----------


## Lucille

Ron is so awesome.

Nothing is too big to fail, Cramer, you idiot!

----------


## Feelgood

Ron Paul gets to speak before Perry.

----------


## ONUV

this screaming idiot is going to ruin this debate

----------


## devil21

Somebody take Cramer off the stage.  He sounds like a buffoon with his manic speech.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Excellent answer. He came off as very knowledgeable about the problem.

----------


## fisharmor

> I hate Kramer


Yeah, WTF, WTF, WTF, WTF is he doing involved with this?
WTF?
I mean, WTF?

Didn't Jon Stewart basically make him cry?

----------


## tsai3904

Try this:
http://tvpc.tv/Channel.php?ChannelID=6103

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

other live streams. rentadrone is cutting

----------


## fisharmor

> I can't find a decent stream link. can anybody supply one? Rentadrone is so skippy.


It's driving me crazy...

----------


## pauliticalfan

ron given the third question? has hell frozen over lol

----------


## IterTemporis

I just got home and I flipped on the TV and Paul was talking (:. Could anybody please update me as to what happened prior?

----------


## Tod

Try this link....it is workng for me when the rentadrone one was freezing up:  http://livestation.me/2011/cnbc/

man, that questioner is a moron...quit shouting!

----------


## Feelgood

> Yeah, WTF, WTF, WTF, WTF is he doing involved with this?
> WTF?
> I mean, WTF?
> 
> Didn't Jon Stewart basically make him cry?

----------


## YankeesJunkie

> Try this link....it is workng for me when the rentadrone one was freezing up:  http://livestation.me/2011/cnbc/
> 
> man, that questioner is a moron...quit shouting!



Thanks, this site works for me!

----------


## sailingaway

stream is awful, crashed my browser, still can't hear it. I take it I missed an answer by Ron? I just got Mitt pandaring his 'I was born in Iowa' -- um, I mean, Michigan, speech, but it is cutting in and out.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Remember in 2008 when Romney laughed at Paul because he said Detroit was in a depression?

----------


## ONUV

romney rambling

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Cramer is a little wild and crazy, but he's very popular on this network and definitely in tune with business and the markets, the focus of this debate.

----------


## NeoconTea

Mitt gets 3 out of the first 6 questions!

----------


## IterTemporis

> Try this link....it is workng for me when the rentadrone one was freezing up:  http://livestation.me/2011/cnbc/
> 
> man, that questioner is a moron...quit shouting!


He reminds me of a game show host, or an auctioneer..

----------


## fisharmor

> Try this link....it is workng for me when the rentadrone one was freezing up:  http://livestation.me/2011/cnbc/
> 
> man, that questioner is a moron...quit shouting!


Livestation FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## olehounddog

The way Perry looks at the others when they answer is priceless

----------


## Carehn

I will have to catch the toobs. these streams are to choppy

----------


## PursuePeace

> Try this link....it is workng for me when the rentadrone one was freezing up:  http://livestation.me/2011/cnbc/


thank you!!!!

----------


## Matt Collins

*Just Say We Need a “Sound” Dollar?*http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/11/0...-sound-dollar/

----------


## sailingaway

No one more Constant than MITT????

----------


## jkob

hahaha big mistake Mitt.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

like stewart says, he's only consistent in inconsistency

----------


## gosmo

Romney bragging about consistency?

----------


## sailingaway

> Remember in 2008 when Romney laughed at Paul because he said Detroit was in a depression?


Yes, I do remember that....

----------


## ONUV

romney didn't mentioned being faithful to the constitution...

----------


## tfurrh

I cannot stream any of the links provided. I'm freaking out. Please help

----------


## jackers

Mitt promoted TARP. What a bold-face lie he just sold the clapping crowd.

----------


## Feelgood

How long before Bachmann starts calling out...

Anderson! Anderson! Anderson! Anderson!

Oh wait, wrong debate...

----------


## fisharmor

Romney:  Yeah, you know all those people we illegally imprisoned and tortured, and all those weddings we bombed, and all those kids we disfigured?  Well I WILL NEVER APOLOGIZE FOR AMERICA.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

good stream http://livestation.me/2011/cnbc/

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Perry sounds drunk again! LOL!

----------


## RDM

> Cramer is a little wild and crazy, but he's very popular on this network and definitely in tune with business and the markets, the focus of this debate.


He's not in tune with $#@!. I used to follow him until I got tired of losing money.

----------


## sailingaway

Wow, Perry sounds stupid to me.  Is it just me?

----------


## bluesc

Wow, Perry is terrible.

----------


## IterTemporis

I just noticed.. Cain is next to Perry..

----------


## ZanZibar

> Sound currency! Hypocrite!





> Cain's talking about "sound money"????????????????
> Wonder where he picked that up?


http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/11/0...-sound-dollar/

----------


## NeoconTea

If you're too big to fail you're too big!!!

----------


## bluesc

Ugh, asking Newt the fed questions again. Shut up Newt.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

> Wow, Perry sounds stupid to me.  Is it just me?


No...that is pretty much everyone...

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Good answer Ron Paul...ooops

----------


## sailingaway

They are stealing ALL their applause lines from Ron!!!

----------


## Feelgood

> Wow, Perry sounds stupid to me.  Is it just me?


I think he is trying too hard NOT to sound stupid or drunk, and it is making him sound more stupid and drunk.

----------


## tfurrh

> good stream http://livestation.me/2011/cnbc/


Not here.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

But newt, your brother cain says a fed audit is unnecessary.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Does anyone know how to get more than 10 posts per page?

----------


## ONUV

repeal obamacare...come on say it!

----------


## ZanZibar

> Wow, Perry sounds stupid to me.  Is it just me?


Slower is NOT smarter LOL.

----------


## JohnG

can someone list all the live feeds? None works for me so far, I've tried two (rentadront and livestation)

----------


## Harry96

I wish Ron would interrupt and point out that Newt was for none of that when he was Speaker.

----------


## Lucille

It's the taxes _and_ the regulations.

Finally.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> repeal obamacare...come on say it!


Drink!

----------


## shadowhooch

I think the other candidates are stealing Ron's talking points because they realize they need Ron's points in order to appeal to us (Ron Paul supporters) to have a chance at winning.

----------


## ONUV

yes! she mentioned repealing obamacare. haha

----------


## YankeesJunkie

More like a "1984" era we are in

----------


## jkob

BUILD THE DOUBLE FENCE

----------


## Lord Xar

> They are stealing ALL their applause lines from Ron!!!


Yup and Ron Paul won't say a thing so the viewer is none the wiser. This not good. At least I don't think so. We know this, but the majority of Repub voters have no idea what is going on..... Is Ron Calling them out on "tarp" etc... and then saying if you believe in sound money, why would you support TARP etc.?

Stealing his talking points does us no good, and works against us unless the populace it is Ron's voice they are channeling.

----------


## sailingaway

Bachmann did better than Romney and Perry, and when you consider that Gingrich stole every word from Ron, better there too -- but people don't do their homework.

----------


## Harry96

Frothy!

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Is there an automatic refresh on the thread??? How is it activated???

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Yeah, picking sector of an economy Rick! Same thing!

----------


## fisharmor

Santorum shouldn't have cut his hair: makes him look like he's had work done on his face.

Surgery, I meant surgery.

----------


## Harry96

Frothy's tie tonight is as obnoxious as he is. Or it's as bright as he is not.

----------


## Carehn

Santorum is the funniest one on the stage. Because he does not know how funny he is. Just his face makes me giggle.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

have I missed ron yet? lost the stream and now im back

----------


## sailingaway

Has Ron been asked anything at all? I mean, since he is polling a tad better than Bachmann and Huntsman and Santorum?




> have I missed ron yet? lost the stream and now im back


That happened to me, too. I have heard Ron say nothing.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Wtf? Wasn't it Frothy himself who said he wanted to go to war with China???

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

FRothy!!!!

----------


## Harry96

> Santorum shouldn't have cut his hair: makes him look like he's had work done on his face.
> 
> Surgery, I meant surgery.


He doesn't; he adjusts his toupee.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Does anyone know how to get more than 10 posts per page?


1. Go to settings
2. On the bottom left hand side, click on 'General Settings' under My Account.
3. Scroll down to Thread Display Options.
4. Then Number of Posts to Show per Page.
5. Select show 40 posts per page option.
6. Click 'Save Changes' at the bottom.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Here we go.

----------


## Matt Collins

Picture of Ron Paul in the greenroom before the debate:

http://ow.ly/i/kWs3

----------


## fisharmor

Boo indeed, bitch.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> Wtf? Wasn't it Frothy himself who said he wanted to go to war with China???


YEAP, THAT WAS HIM

----------


## IterTemporis

This applause (for Cain) is making me sick to my stomach..

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Santorum is the funniest one on the stage. Because he does not know how funny he is. Just his face makes me giggle.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Seriously? Why are Americans so ignorant?

----------


## Lucille

Why do I suspect they won't ask the only physician on stage what to replace Barry's Big Fascist Medical System with?

----------


## jumpyg1258

LOL at the crowd who is booing and how are the accusations unfounded if you settled with a large cash sum and a court order to shut them up?

----------


## jkob

NEIN NEIN NEIN

----------


## KramerDSP

> Does anyone know how to get more than 10 posts per page?


Settings > General Settings > Go three quarters of the way down, look for the "posts per page" option, and change it to 40.

----------


## ONUV

herman cain loves him some herman cain

dolla dolla bill yall

----------


## Aratus

Cain just got hit with the bimbo eruption Q

----------


## fisharmor

Did Ron Paul seriously almost say "Aw, $#@!"????

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Who was that who just said "Aw, shh.."?

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

"aww shi..."  who said that?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Crowd sucks.

----------


## fisharmor

It was Paul...

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Jeez, this is retarded.

----------


## jkob

should of gave Santorum the Herman Cain question

----------


## Lord Xar

> Bachmann did better than Romney and Perry, and when you consider that Gingrich stole every word from Ron, better there too -- but people don't do their homework.


exactly, and this is why Newt will climb because he said it "first" and people will associate it with him UNLESS RON PAUL calls them out on it... like "I like how you are all taking my talking points...."

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Thanks!

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Automatic Refresh??? How to...

----------


## Aratus

mitt sidestepped THE question, said H.C just took it on direct

----------


## IterTemporis

Wait.. what? Someone said "Aww, shi..?"

When did they say it?

----------


## Harry96

Income inequality is NOT an economic indicator.

----------


## Diashi

They've gone full circle... Paul better be next.

----------


## WD-NY

> Picture of Ron Paul in the greenroom before the debate:
> 
> http://ow.ly/i/kWs3


So much for a professionally tailored suit ... ::sigh::

----------


## hb6102

They're broadcasting out tweets on the ticker. Let's start twitterbombing.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

3 applaused, Huntsman "Thank you"

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Nothing is too big to fail!

----------


## Give me liberty

> LOL at the crowd who is booing and how are the accusations unfounded if you settled with a large cash sum and a court order to shut them up?



Who was the crowd booing  at?

----------


## sailingaway

> This applause (for Cain) is making me sick to my stomach..


It might have just been disgust with NBC, for dragging that out when no one has any facts and it can only distract from issues we CAN get information about.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Wait.. what? Someone said "Aww, shi..?"
> 
> When did they say it?


Right as Mitt was being asked if he would keep on a CEO like Cain.

----------


## fisharmor

> Wait.. what? Someone said "Aww, shi..?"
> 
> When did they say it?


In response to the Q to Mitt about whether he'd keep Cain in his hypothetical company after the allegations.
It was a definite "Aw, $#@!, I do not believe you went there" in the making.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> They're broadcasting out tweets on the ticker. Let's start twitterbombing.


HERE: ...and use the hash tag #*CNBCDebate* and @*cnbcdebate* on your tweets this evening


> CNBC   CNBC                                                                 
> 
> *CNBC Will Be Live Blogging & Showing Your Tweets About The Debate Tonight-Go To:* bit.ly/ukAm2w To Follow Along #*CNBCDebate*
> 1 minute ago





> MandyCNBC RT  @CNBC: CNBC Will Be Live Blogging & Showing Your Tweets About The  Debate Tonight-Go To: http://t.co/mJ7PBur9 To Follow Along #CNBCDebate                    
> Today at 6:12pm

----------


## devil21

It's the Mitt show.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> Who was the crowd booing  at?


They were booing the commentators bringing up the sexual harassment cases.

----------


## TheTruth

I tuned in about 10 minutes ago. No questions to Ron Paul, WTF.

----------


## jkob

Romney already has like 5 questions

----------


## JCF

Christ, Romney again.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

What did Perry just say???

----------


## sailingaway

> They're broadcasting out tweets on the ticker. Let's start twitterbombing.


Remember the moneybomb 11.11.11

----------


## fisharmor

$#@! YOU, Milton Friedman was a sellout and a fed schill.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Mitt Keynes

----------


## sailingaway

Who is the guy trying out for late night infomercial salesman?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

It sounded like Ron but I highly doubt he said oh $#@!. 


And here's Romney again.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> It's the Mitt show.


I just showed... missed the first 25 minutes... anything good / bad?

----------


## Bruno

Just tuned in.  Has Ron even had a question yet?

----------


## Give me liberty

> They were booing the commentators bringing up the sexual harassment cases.


Lol really? thats a paid crowd then so how did Cain respond?

----------


## svobody

> It sounded like Ron but I highly doubt he said oh $#@!. 
> 
> 
> And here's Romney again.


sounded like oh gosh

----------


## Aratus

Cain's people got annoyed?

----------


## SilentBull

Good answer by Romney.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Mitt made a good point with his profit answer.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Right as Mitt was being asked if he would keep on a CEO like Cain.





> In response to the Q to Mitt about whether he'd keep Cain in his hypothetical company after the allegations.
> It was a definite "Aw, $#@!, I do not believe you went there" in the making.


That is rich. I hope it was Ron who said it. Thank you.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Is Ron Paul there tonight?  I don't even see him on stage

----------


## ONUV

lol @ mimbo rick

----------


## Feelgood

> Nothing is too big to fail!


America is too big to fail!

----------


## Patrick Henry

Perry: "Big ol' flag" lol

----------


## bluesc

No Ron then.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Are people still buying the "Plant the Flag..." nonsense

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Just tuned in.  Has Ron even had a question yet?


Yes, he got the 3rd question. Nothing since then.

----------


## sailingaway

Ron knows more about the economy than all these guys.  When does he get SUBSTANTIVE questions?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

How many jobs has newt created?

----------


## ONUV

newt attacking the media once again.

----------


## ZanZibar

Newt beating up on the media again LOL.

CNBC gets butt kicked again, this time by Newt

----------


## constitutionstory

Has Ron even had a question yet? 

YES he said liquidate debt not bail out italy 

because it prolongs the problem.  like depression intervention

----------


## VictorB

Newt attack on the media again.  Geez..that's his only line.

----------


## hammy

Ron Paul could eradicate these kids. GIVE HIM A QUESTION.

----------


## Harry96

Frothy!

----------


## jkob

Newt taken off guard by that question

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

LOL Newt shut her up good.

----------


## ONUV

> How many jobs has newt created?


how many prostitutes has he been with?

----------


## Bruno

Is Ron Paul running for president?  You'd never know it, according to CNBC

----------


## IterTemporis

2 questions to Santorum already..? He got 2 questions after Ron spoke.

----------


## MJU1983

> Newt beating up on the media again LOL.


I think that's going to backfire on him...eventually.

----------


## sailingaway

> Has Ron even had a question yet? 
> 
> YES he said liquidate debt not bail out italy 
> 
> because it prolongs the problem.  like depression intervention


thank you.

----------


## Aratus

> Newt beating up on the media again LOL.


his favorite sport?  right now north dakota sand/oil the big boom Q

----------


## Give me liberty

Blah they are not asking Ron Paul any question what a bullcrap debate and had to put  jim cramer? he cliamed that the stocks would hit a record and the dow would make it 18,000By this Dec! lol what a crackpot.

----------


## hammy

Someone tell me why Jim Kramer is here.

----------


## WIwarrior

This is hard to watch.  More Ron Paul please.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

they aren't even showing RP on camera.  What gives?

----------


## RDM

> How many jobs has newt created?


ONE. For himself. He's a one man corp.

----------


## constitutionstory

come on come on 

another question for Ron Paul soon...

heard from Romney already , multiple questions

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> how many prostitutes has he been with?


lol!

----------


## ZanZibar

> Someone tell me why Jim Kramer is here.


He just turned it into a win for him. He's a smart guy.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

College degrees are like HS degrees fifty years ago.

----------


## Harry96

> they aren't even showing RP on camera.  What gives?


You know. We all know.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Why no Ron!

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Cain, 999 ...First

----------


## Feelgood

Income tax question!!!!!

----------


## svobody

31 mins in, one RP question
maybe in the next hour

----------


## king_nothing_

Do people actually like Jim Cramer? Holy God, what an annoying human being.

----------


## anaconda

> Try this link....it is workng for me when the rentadrone one was freezing up:  http://livestation.me/2011/cnbc/
> 
> man, that questioner is a moron...quit shouting!


Thanks. this feed is great!

----------


## ZanZibar

> I think that's going to backfire on him...eventually.


Does he know any volume other than LOUD!?!?


That guy is friggin obnoxious.

----------


## hammy

OH COME ON.

----------


## jumpyg1258



----------


## YankeesJunkie

000 is more simple!

----------


## Bruno

Camera man must have gotten paid extra to ensure Ron Paul would not be shown on camera.

----------


## Lord Xar

CNBC is owned by G.E. -- GE gets bailouts and a slew of military contracts by the government... they would not Ron Paul as president. Thus, the lack of RP questions and not even "camera'ing" him.

----------


## Give me liberty

> Cain, 999 ...First


Lol he still does answer the question with the 999? well then he should just drop out.

----------


## Miss Annie

Yea, they are not even showing his face.  Not hearing them ask him a question.  I suppose,.. it is NBC..... what more would be expected??

----------


## constitutionstory

*NEIN NEIN NEIN*

national sales tax

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

What about 9-0-9, Treats everybody the same...

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

These fools in the Tea Party that support Cain are supporting a VAT.  They just don't know it.  And if it were to come to pass, the Tea Party would blame democrats...

----------


## J-Reg

Anyone tweeting with the debate... how about tweeting "More questions for Ron"!!!!

----------


## jkob

another question for Romney

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Except for the nine percent new tax on sales

----------


## JCF

Mother of god.

----------


## hammy

> What about 9-0-9, Treats everybody the same...


Ouch. True that.

----------


## Chieppa1

yo, this 9-9-9 plan sounds original.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

He didn't go with the "I'll be president" idiocy

----------


## svobody

Ron paul... only real economic plan up there, won't get asked about it

----------


## eduardo89

Ron should just go home. He'd get to answer more questions from home...

----------


## fisharmor

My wife tuned in about 10 minutes ago, and just turned to me and asked "Is Ron Paul there?"

----------


## hammy

Anybody know how to hack a network?

----------


## RPSupporter305

I actually had hope with him being asked a question so soon. This is crap and so is the crowd :x

----------


## VictorB

Gonna turn it off in the next 10 minutes unless Ron Paul gets more talking time.  This is out of control.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Anybody know how to hack a network?


Pretty soon, it will be time for torches and pitchforks.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

http://livestation.me/2011/cnbc/

----------


## bluesc

If Ron doesn't get the next question, I'm turning this $#@! off.

"PRESIDENT OBAMA!"

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Anybody know how to hack a network?


Don't ask FEMA. I heard their EAS test was a flop.

----------


## J-Reg

Please don't! Last thing we want is to look bad. We'd never hear the end of it!

----------


## Lord Xar

Ron Paul should just walk off the stage - he'd get more time if he did that. 

"When you all decide to 'really' talk about the economy and ensure that everyone here gets a fair chance to answer questions, let me know.. otherwise this is just a horse and pony show for the establishment.." then he walks off.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Bachmann and Santorum both below Ron Paul in the polls, both get 2 questions to his one.

----------


## fisharmor

> Anybody know how to hack a network?


No, and I don't know how to toss a salad either, which is good, because the one leads to the other.

----------


## donnay

If for nothing they certainly are predictable...  Everyone has had at least two questions asked of them, except Dr. Paul.

----------


## jkob

REPEAL OBAMACARE

----------


## Xelaetaks

Twitter bomb cnbc!!!!!  Ron Paul!!!

----------


## Bruno

I've been watching for 28 minutes and haven't seen Ron Paul yet.  


Man, the American people better really wake up and see how they are being manipulated, or they get what they deserve.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Guys, this is NBC. GE is the parent Co. Ron Paul will make them go broke the first year in office. Don't expect much face time...

----------


## LibertyEagle

ooOOh....oooohhh.. cameraman screwed up.  I got a 5 second glimpse of he who shall not be named.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

HEY HEY I JUST SAW RON he's on the end next to Huntsman???

----------


## YankeesJunkie

When you have 53% people paying income taxes that is 53% too much! Not 47% too little!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Bachmann sounds so socialist and very stupid.

----------


## anaconda

I'm really getting sick of Bachmann.

----------


## constitutionstory

"CNBC is owned by G.E. -- GE gets bailouts and a slew of military contracts by the government... they would not Ron Paul as president. Thus, the lack of RP questions and not even "camera'ing" him. "

Thank you for posting this... I'll do some more research to learn about this, ...just think of EPA and whose 

OH MAN here comes RP2012

----------


## Bruno

I've been watching for 28 minutes and haven't seen Ron Paul yet.  


Man, the American people better really wake up and see how they are being manipulated, or they get what they deserve.

----------


## Feelgood

Bachmann again? Seriously? She is barely polling...

----------


## IterTemporis

Here we go!

----------


## mczerone

Freedom costs a buck-oh-five

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Guys, this is NBC. GE is the parent Co. Ron Paul will make them go broke the first year in office. Don't expect much face time...


This.

----------


## fisharmor

IF FREEDOM ISN'T FREE, IT'S NOT FREEDOM, genius.

----------


## hammy

The only person with an outlined economic plan gets 0 questions. Wow. Screw you nbc.

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

Highlights are already on FLIX.

http://rpflix.com/3043

Do the right thing and support my efforts please.

----------


## mczerone

Oh those poor state employee leeches lose their jobs...

----------


## MJU1983

I'm glad I'm watching Restaurant: Impossible.  I'll watch Ron's tube later...

----------


## Harry96

The answer to the question posed to Ron is those people go into the private sector and do something productive instead of being parasites.

----------


## hammy

FIERCE.

----------


## eduardo89

*Free*dom. Seems free to me...

----------


## SilentBull

WOW RON PAUL!!!

----------


## Patrick Henry

nice!

----------


## hammy

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DOMINATION

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Ron Paul: Bitch please!

----------


## akalucas

GO RON! that was great!!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

BOOM. Dropped a reality bomb on Maria.

----------


## Carehn

Ron Paul is catching on fire tonight.

----------


## fisharmor

Ron Paul is not $#@!ing around with questions these days.... He needed a headband and a katana for that one.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Ron Paul with a big "BOOM SHAKALAKA!"  Nailed it!

----------


## Cap

Ron nailed that one.

----------


## Liberty74

He nailed it.

----------


## eleganz

that was a really good response from ron.   <3

----------


## brushfire

OUT OF THE PARK

Way to go Dr Paul!

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Woooooooo.....Just awesome.....blast the heck out of the entire debate.......No more debate....

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron slayed that question. Holy $#@!.

----------


## jkob

Good answer! Sure it went over most people's heads tho.

----------


## sailingaway

I can live with the reference to M1, even if they don't have a clue what he is talking about, they at least know he knows something they don't.

EVERY time they talk about cutting a trillion though he HAS to say 'while living up to our promises to our seniors'. Cuts is ASSUMED to mean cuts to SS and medicare, by now and he should be going through the ROOF in polls because his is the only plan to balance the budget without hurting those programs.

Actually, his is the only plan to balance the budget, period.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Haha.. Great show!


> I'm glad I'm watching Restaurant: Impossible.  I'll watch Ron's tube later...

----------


## bluesc

Great answer. Ron should have mentioned that higher interest rates would put a strain on Congress. People like that.

----------


## devil21

Great answer by Ron and he had some fire behind it, while also shouting out to his weakest voting block, seniors.

----------


## Miss Annie

He can do it all in just the few seconds they give him!  He does not need to toss the bull$#@! rhetoric the others do!!

----------


## InTradePro

Best stream http://livestation.me/2011/cnbc/

----------


## BattleFlag1776

> Good answer! Sure it went over most people's heads tho.


Not seniors on a fixed income!!

----------


## kahless

I missed the debate up until 2 minutes ago.  Was that the first time Ron got to speak?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Well, at least he smacked it real hard at the end.  So sad to hear the low volume of folks clapping for him as he spoke.  He was speaking Austrian economics, and no one understands.  

Yet.

And that was his point.  Good on ya, Ron.

----------


## ctiger2

Ron's in the (((ZONE))) en fuego!

----------


## VictorB

That was awesome!  He needs more facetime and he will put everyone in place.  It is clearly obvious that he is the only one on that stage that truly understands economics.  Everyone else just pretends they do.

----------


## pacelli

He kicked the $#@! out of the question regarding the interest rates....  never thought I'd say that.. but the applause was deafening. 

Can we say... Ron-gasm?

----------


## eduardo89

> I can live with the reference to M1, they don't have a clue what he is talking about, but they at least know he knows something they don't.


I think he hit it out of the ballpark with th reference to senior. The M1 makes it seem like he's smart too, especially cause no one knows what it is lol

----------


## RonPaul101.com

He crushed that fastball and then she comes back with a curve ball about borrowing rates and he cuts her off and knocks that one out of the park too. This is the debate aggressiveness RP has needed all along.

----------


## Maximus

Great answer by Paul, he's got some fire in his belly tonight

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

If these morons are honest with themselves, they rather stay on Ron Paul b/c they know he speaks reason and wisdom.

----------


## WD-NY

> Ron Paul is not $#@!ing around with questions these days.... He needed a headband and a katana for that one.


Hah! That was EPIC

----------


## Patrick Henry

They are like "wow, we better not ask Dr. Paul any more questions"

----------


## Cap

> Not seniors on a fixed income!!


Exactly!

----------


## shadowhooch

Not a bad answer by Ron Paul.  But I wish he would have called the others out a little more saying, "everyone up here is busy tinkering with who pays taxes and how much; but no one is addressing the true problem -- spending -- like I am."  and then go into his speal just like he did.

----------


## WIwarrior

Ron does more with 30 seconds then what the other guys do with 30 minutes of talking time

----------


## JoshLowry

I <3 RP

----------


## kahless

> Ron does more with 30 seconds then what the other guys do with 30 minutes of talking time


Was that the only 30 seconds he has had so far in this debate?

----------


## 69360

Everyone else is spouting rhetoric and talking points. Ron is the only one who understands the issue.

----------


## thehungarian

That last RP answer was $#@!ing nails.

----------


## constitutionstory

yay back from commercials...

and thanks to person posting online poll!!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Such a stupid question.  Yay, let's reinflate the housing bubble.

----------


## tomahawk

He absolutely nailed that question

----------


## gjdavis60

Peter Schiff explains the relationship between savings and interest rates very well.  Ron should take note.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Ah oh.. Leisman.. This guy loves the FED.

----------


## donnay

He runs, he shoots, he scores!!  The elderly just all said, Huh???

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> yay back from commercials...
> 
> and thanks to person posting online poll!!


where?

----------


## ZanZibar

> They are like "wow, we better not ask Dr. Paul any more questions"


Yeah the look on her face was epic LOL

----------


## WIwarrior

That was only his second question.

----------


## Bruno

Mitt gets credit for saying  a week ago what Ron Paul has been saying since the collapse.  




> Ron does more with 30 seconds then what the other guys do with 30 minutes of talking time


+ rep and welcome to the forums!

----------


## WD-NY

> I can live with the reference to M1, even if they don't have a clue what he is talking about, *they at least know he knows something they don't.*
> 
> EVERY time they talk about cutting a trillion though he HAS to say 'while living up to our promises to our seniors'. Cuts is ASSUMED to mean cuts to SS and medicare, by now and he should be going through the ROOF in polls because his is the only plan to balance the budget without hurting those programs.
> 
> Actually, his is the only plan to balance the budget, period.


I'd love to see some sort of focus group polling (frank luntz ftw ) on that question of whether or not certain types of "academic language" helps or hurts Ron Paul.

----------


## Kords21

Just found the stream on Justin.tv and first thing was cain's 999 then Bachman and then Ron stomping everyone on stage with that epic answer

----------


## Elwar

I am more educated thanks to 30 seconds of Ron Paul. I hope it counters the dumbing down I am getting from the other 45 minutes.

----------


## Valli6

> Was that the only 30 seconds he has had so far in this debate?


That was his 2nd question.

----------


## IterTemporis

I hope Ron is mad. He does great whenever he is aggressive.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> He runs, he shoots, he scores!!  The elderly just all said, Huh???


No kidding.  They don't understand, not yet.  They won't understand until sometime late next year, or early 2013, when the dollar is no longer the world's reserve currency.

Then they'll wonder why Romney or Cain dunnowuttaduuuu

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Not a bad answer by Ron Paul.  But I wish he would have called the others out a little more saying, "everyone up here is busy tinkering with who pays taxes and how much; but no one is addressing the true problem -- spending -- like I am."  and then go into his speal just like he did.


That's what he did...

----------


## Johncjackson

> Bachmann sounds so socialist and very stupid.


Instead of the 2 happy meals tax payment as the bottom, she should propose a "buck-o-five."

----------


## constitutionstory

Thank you for voting in our “Republican Presidential Nominee: Who's Winning the Debate?” poll. The poll results will arrive in your inbox shortly from eletter@news.personalliberty.com so be sure to add us to your safe sender list.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Now Liesman is there. This panel is stacked with liberals.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

So its a Jobs Plan??? 59 pages to layout a jobs plan???

----------


## LibertyEagle

Wasn't Romney pro-TARP?

----------


## Elwar

> (frank luntz ftw )


F U Frank!

obligatory

----------


## pauliticalfan

Romney, Romney, Romney... sick of hearing him talk.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Romney is both Pro and against everything.


> Wasn't Romney pro-TARP?

----------


## mczerone

I feel like Jan Brady: "Romney! Romney! Romney!"

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

WTF Another RP line

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Thank goodness no predicted the housing bubble! NO ONE SAW IT COMING!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> No kidding.  They don't understand, not yet.  They won't understand until sometime late next year, or early 2013, when the dollar is no longer the world's reserve currency.
> 
> Then they'll wonder why Romney or Cain dunnowuttaduuuu


Oh yeah, they will.  But, we won't like their solution.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Is it just me or does it seem like all these candidates, save one, are being knocked back on their heels by these questioners?

----------


## jkob

literally like the 7th question for Romney

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> Is it just me or does it seem like all these candidates, save one, are being knocked back on their heels by these questioners?


True this.

----------


## Chieppa1

Wait, America created a million jobs in 2010?

----------


## RileyE104

Has Ron been asked anything since his first question from Jim Cramer at the beginning of this debate??

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Oh yeah, they will.  But, we won't like their solution.


Here's hoping that this is the last election where this generation is held back by _those_ generations.

I know it's cruel to say that.  I don't care.  I'm fed up with it.

----------


## Eryxis

Perry sounded like he'd had a stroke...

----------


## jackers

I hate watching these debates. I hate hearing Paul's message being distorted or twisted as it comes out these clown's mouths. It's disgusting.

----------


## constitutionstory

h xxp://poll.personalliberty.com/Poll.aspx/2012-R-presidential-debate


HERE YOU GO

online poll, I went back to the main site page, then got this fresh direct poll link~ as I'd already filled it out for my name and email etc.

----------


## shadowhooch

Wow, how does anyone possibly support Perry.  He's got to be the dumbest candidate to ever run.  He only knows how to talk to his plan instead of answering questions intelligently.

----------


## fisharmor

Perry wants to roll back regulations ALL THE WAY BACK TO 2008?
Holy $#@!, they think we're a bunch of honest-to-God retards, don't they?

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Perry applied the AUDIT a little to much!!! It was the the FED + AUDIT, Perry...

----------


## mczerone

> Has Ron been asked anything since his first question from Jim Cramer at the beginning of this debate??


Keep up!  He rocked a question that basically asked "Aren't you killing JOBS by cutting govt make work programs?"

----------


## svobody

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that screeching voice

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

JAJAJAJAJA, what a loser.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

> Here's hoping that this is the last election where this generation is held back by _those_ generations.
> 
> I know it's cruel to say that.  I don't care.  I'm fed up with it.


If not Ron in 2012 then Rand in 2016 or someone of Ron's views, though I much more open to states deciding social issues.

----------


## sailingaway

> Wasn't Romney pro-TARP?


Yep, Romney, Cain, Gingrich all pro tarp, Santorum wasn't there.  Bachmann backed Ron against it, but she did vote for the Ryan Plan which would raise the debt ceiling for 20 years straight.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Newt is lying

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Newt plagarizing Paul!

----------


## RileyE104

> Keep up!  He rocked a question that basically asked "Aren't you killing JOBS by cutting govt make work programs?"


Haha, sorry, I stepped out for about 10 minutes. Thanks!

----------


## Diashi

Newt - Narcissist

----------


## svobody

Hahahhahahahahahahaha newt gingrich claims to hav epredicted housing bubble OMG

----------


## bluesc

$#@! you Newt.

Ron YOU WERE RIGHT, not Newt. Say it already.

----------


## akalucas

Newt is quick on his feet

----------


## WIwarrior

Newt looks awkward.

----------


## runamuck

Time for Ron to start jumping up and down and explain who predicted all these problems

----------


## VictorB

> Newt is lying


+1.  You could see it in his face and response delivery.  He was totally caught off guard.

----------


## svobody

> Newt is quick on his feet


he is a tremendous liar

----------


## akalucas

man, cain's voice annoys me.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

LMAO, 999

----------


## constitutionstory

" Perry wants to roll back regulations ALL THE WAY BACK TO 2008?"


Hmm, 2007-2008 actions, stimulus checks, Federal Reserve activity 2000-2008, just everything is fine as long as it's a Republican in office.

oh wait here goes 999 x2 in this debate, got to keep count.

----------


## Bruno

Herman Cain is "bowed"

----------


## IterTemporis

Cain always says "Bold plan, 9-9-9"...

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Oh brother. Cain is just going to keep dodging questions and repeating his talking points.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

It should be hard to buy a home. If you can't put any money down then why should anyone give you a loan.

----------


## VictorB

Hermain Cain:  I like my things *BOLD*

----------


## Patrick Henry

Cain is an idiot

----------


## anaconda

No Herman, it's not "_reg-a-lators"_ it's "reg-u-lators."

----------


## IterTemporis

Cain does not know how to answer the question because he has no idea..

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Man, How can people not see it...This guy is just BS. That's the only thing he knows...999

----------


## Miss Annie

Those camera men must have worked hard to set up those cameras so that no matter which way they turned Ron Paul would not be seen!  GRRRRR

----------


## svobody

> Hermain Cain:  I like my things *BOLD*


he speaks in bold and italics

----------


## jumpyg1258

"Cain will deal with it."  That's so descriptive of what he plans on doing...

----------


## IterTemporis

> Hermain Cain:  I like my things *BOLD*


Bold stimulus package anyone?

----------


## NC Liberty

I cant even comprehend what that was that cain just said

----------


## pauliticalfan

Blacking out Ron Paul.

----------


## lucent

If I was up on that stage, I would inform people that these fools know absolutely nothing about what they talk about, and then before my time was up say, "Now back to your regularly scheduled circus."

----------


## WIwarrior

> man, cain's voice annoys me.


Indeed.  I want to puch something when he speaks lol!

----------


## puppetmaster

think perry has sealed his fate....newt may have also

----------


## jumpyg1258

Again all I see whenever Cain is mentioned is this...

----------


## TER

Huntsman is polling 1% and getting at least double the questions compared to RP.

----------


## fisharmor

WHy does Huntsman look like a junkie tonight?

----------


## sailingaway

Huntsman, funded by the Rothschilds has no interest in discussing breaking up the banks....

Not that that is my suggestion, but Huntsman so did not want to address it....

----------


## Give me liberty

> Herman Cain is "bowed"


link please? the streams arent working for me   and are you saying Cain got booed? lol

----------


## kmalm585

> No Herman, it's not "_reg-a-lators"_ it's "reg-u-lators."


You gotta be handy with ya steel, if ya know what I mean. Regulators!! Mount up!

----------


## hb6102

http://youtu.be/1MLry6Cn_D4 


Something to listen to while we wait for Ron's next question (an hour from now)

----------


## runamuck

> Those camera men must have worked hard to set up those cameras so that no matter which way they turned Ron Paul would not be seen!  GRRRRR


I noticed that too

----------


## eduardo89

Did huntsman just say housing construction should be 15% of GDP????

----------


## eok321

2 questions in an hour. On course for the worst black out ever

----------


## Diashi

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-

----------


## Wren

> Oh brother. Cain is just going to keep dodging questions and repeating his talking points.


I expected that, too predictable. I bet he doesn't even understand the questions he is being asked; he is like a retarded child.

----------


## anaconda

Definite black out. The time per candidate statistics should prove interesting.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Huntsman, funded by the Rothschilds has no interest in discussing breaking up the banks....
> 
> Not that that is my suggestion, but Huntsman so did not want to address it....


hear hear!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bruno

Ron Paul blackout, now give him his 30 seconds so you can say  he had time.  Geez, America, WAKE UP to the manipulation!!

----------


## hammy

WHY IS HUNTSMAN THERE?

----------


## Harry96

The idea that everyone should own a house (made easier in part by centrally-planned, artificially low interest rates) is moronic. It's also the result of government propaganda, which redefined "The American Dream" right after WWII from "life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness" to "owning your own home" (and being a tax and debt slave).

----------


## constitutionstory

Medical savings accounts!

yes here we go, "bipartisan mess"

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Perry taking notes on Ron's answer.

----------


## sailingaway

Ron has the absolute best plan, wish he'd had it handy.  It hasn't come up recently.

----------


## Carehn

that was not a good answer

----------


## Patrick Henry

"Princess Nancy"? What an idiot.

----------


## VictorB

Princess Nancy?  Wow....not a sexual harasser, huh?

----------


## constitutionstory

"we will save a tonna money"
Rick Perry

2000 lbs, or $1 trillion, specifically, in one year?

----------


## IterTemporis

Aren't they all copying Ron Paul with 'send it back to the states'?

----------


## Diashi

So many lies on stage. So many idiots in the audience eating it up.

----------


## Give me liberty

> that was not a good answer


Thats what alot of people are saying

----------


## Patrick Henry

I would like to punch Romney

----------


## Johncjackson

> Princess Nancy? What an idiot.


He's working on his female vote.

----------


## VictorB

Herman Cain:  I like my sexist insults to be *BOLD*

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Ron Paul!

----------


## Feelgood

Mitt Romney endorses Ron Paul!!!

----------


## Bruno

Mitt: "Do exactly what Ron Paul said!"

----------


## WIwarrior

WOW Mitt says Ron is right!

----------


## Eryxis

Jesus I hate Newt.

----------


## eduardo89

Again Gingrich with his "that's absurd"

----------


## 1836

Romney: "Do exactly what Ron Paul just said" on healthcare

----------


## constitutionstory

YES YES

Mitt Romney says "Ron Paul..." and says market based in support of what Paul said first.

C:

----------


## hammy

Ron Paul: Give it back to the patient and doctor relationship.
-silence-
Perry: Herp herp herp give back to the patients 
-APPLAUSE-
Cain: 999 patients and doctors
-MASSIVE APPLAUSE-
Mitt Romney: Ron paul is right

----------


## ONUV

stfu newt

----------


## hb6102

"Ron Paul was right" --- Mitt Romney

Ross Perot flashbacks....

----------


## mczerone

Mitt gives Ron a shout-out.  He can sense which way the wind is blowing, that's why he's all "Let the markets work" tonight.

----------


## Aratus

^this^

----------


## pauliticalfan

Mitt Romney just shouted out Ron.

----------


## eduardo89

> WOW Mitt says Ron is right!


Because he is

----------


## YankeesJunkie

What?

----------


## Bruno

Your 30 seconds of narcissism are up, Newt!

----------


## jkob

Gingrich uses his answer to attack question

----------


## KramerDSP

"Princess" is what destroys Herman Cain. If not, I've lost all hope.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

WOW, Newt doesn't like the media. Shut her up again.

----------


## Give me liberty

$#@! you Sean Hannity Forums

----------


## sailingaway

Gingrich hits the media but he is right, thirty seconds is only enough time to look silly on 'what is your health care plan'. How many speeches again was it that Obama took to try to sell his?

----------


## Harry96

Newt usually comes off pretty well attacking the moderators, but tonight he comes across as rude.

----------


## hammy

Why is Newt not answering anything

----------


## parocks

Gingrich.  If you don't like the debate.  Just don't show up.

----------


## 1836

Maria Bartoromo wants to sock Newt.

----------


## gosmo

HAHA even Newt going on with the doctor patient relationship..

----------


## IterTemporis

Whoa.. That woman on the panel is.. aggressive..

----------


## RPSupporter305

This is hilarious.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> WOW Mitt says Ron is right!


This is the third or fourth time he has said this in various debates.  And he is not the only one to do it.  You shoulda seen the last one, when almost everyone said Ron Paul was right.   I wish I could find the tube of it...

----------


## jumpyg1258

Ugh Newt is annoying me tonight, usually I laugh him off but now that he thinks he's got a chance, he's just being a dick.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Newt is on a high $#@!ing horse. Wow.

----------


## Aratus

newt is rude

----------


## Bruno

to Newt:  "Take the time you need...."  

(we are pushing you, as with the rest of the media, so take all the time you want)

----------


## VictorB

Newt is shooting himself in the foot.  He's asking for all the media attention but I know he doesn't want it.  He's got so much dirt that the media will bury him.

----------


## anaconda

Moderator chick is pissed at Newt.

----------


## shadowhooch

> WOW Mitt says Ron is right!


Tactic to appeal to Ron Paul leaners.  Honestly, Ron Paul needs work on his Medical answer.  It's a big leap of faith to understand that a doctor-patient relationship and savings accounts will bring costs down.  All people know about Medical care right now is that they can't afford it and no one has any money that they can put aside to pay for a $20,000+ bill.  This needs to be explained much much better.

----------


## constitutionstory

Newt's debate format
... mentioned as challenge to Obama, a 3hr debate format

"simple speak" challenge to Newt is really asking for DUMBING DOWN to the American people, why do Americans need to hear simple speak?  How about newspeak?

I'd love 3 hour debates, or longer, Lincoln-Douglas no timers, that would be great for a higher level of discourse!

----------


## jkob

Newt spent like 4 minutes on 30 second question and said absolutely nothing

----------


## donnay

I wish Bachmouth would shut up!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> "Princess" is what destroys Herman Cain. If not, I've lost all hope.


wut?

----------


## Bruno

We need a tube of all the candidates agreeing with Ron Paul over the past many debates.

----------


## hammy

No Ron Paul is 100000% correct about the Doctor Patient relationship. The best example of this is Lasik. Where there's almost 0 insurances that will cover it, but yet every year the cost of Lasik goes down drastically and the technology improves drastically. It's because there's ACTUAL competition between the businesses.

----------


## donnay

> We need a tube of all the candidates agreeing with Ron Paul over the past many debates.


Great idea! +rep

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

What's this?

----------


## eduardo89

I wonder who will say their catch phrase more often:

Cain and 9-9-9 or Bachmann with Obamacare?

----------


## jkob

longer than 30 seconds Sanoturum

----------


## WIwarrior

> We need a tube of all the candidates agreeing with Ron Paul over the past many debates.


I was thinking the same thing.  That would be awesome to spread around.

----------


## svobody

Now Rick Santorum predicted the housing bubble!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

HAHAHA Frothy predicted the housing crisis

LALALALALALALILILIOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

----------


## mczerone

Frothy saying he predicted the housing crisis?

Tubez or it didn't happen.

----------


## sailingaway

For those who think Ron should brag more about what he's done, how does Santorum sound to you?  

OK I forgive him for calling people out on TARP.

----------


## bluesc

God dammit. Ron you're the one who predicted the housing collapse, $#@!ING SAY IT, since everyone else is.

----------


## IterTemporis

> I wonder who will say their catch phrase more often:
> 
> Cain and 9-9-9 or Bachmann with Obamacare?


Do not forget Bachmann's 'one-term president' and 'lone voice in congress'.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> Whoa.. That woman on the panel is.. aggressive..


That's how Herman likes them I'm sure.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

I can't take this...FROTHY!!!!

----------


## fisharmor

What, is this like 30 football seconds, where they stop the clock in the middle?

----------


## mczerone

And Romney gets to repeat his smarmy answer for some reason...

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> God dammit. Ron you're the one who predicted the housing collapse, $#@!ING SAY IT, since everyone else is.


Seconded.  Are you reading this, RP Campaign folks?

----------


## sailingaway

> Frothy saying he predicted the housing crisis?
> 
> Tubez or it didn't happen.


The day before, maybe.  A LOT of people did at the end -- Ron did when it could have been fended off, and tried to.

----------


## mczerone

> What, is this like 30 football seconds, where they stop the clock in the middle?


More like soccer time, where they can add in "extra time" whenever they feel like.

----------


## Bruno

Pre-emptive strike for the post-debate analysis.  

From my finger to your face, Frank!

----------


## IterTemporis

Romney's face was great. He got caught.

----------


## fisharmor

Hey, everyone !!!!!!!
ROMNEY'S TALKING!!!!!!
Finally!!!!!!!

----------


## mczerone

$#@!ING DEMAND A REBUTTAL

----------


## Bruno

Ron should get a rebuttal, his name was mentioned!

----------


## Matt Collins

*“Did Newt actually think Freddie Mac’s business was sound, or was he just earning his $300,000?”*
http://thespeechatimeforchoosing.wor...needed-reform/ 


*Who Knows?*

http://www.cnbc.com/id/28108013/How_...alt_Regulation
“Internal Freddie Mac budget records show $11.7 million was paid to 52 outside lobbyists and consultants in 2006. *Power brokers such as former House Speaker Newt Gingrich were recruited with six-figure contracts.*

“The Bush administration and Federal Reserve Chairman Alan Greenspan were sounding the alarm about the potential threat to the nation's financial health if the fortunes of the two mammoth companies turned sour.

“Pushing back, *Freddie Mac enlisted prominent conservatives, including Gingrich* and former Justice Department official Viet Dinh, paying each $300,000 in 2006, according to internal records. 

“*Gingrich talked and wrote about what he saw as the benefits of the Freddie Mac business model*.”

----------


## hammy

REBUTTAL.

----------


## mczerone

YAY!

----------


## sailingaway

Romney you scum RON DID NOT SAY HE'd END MEDICADE preserves it with a goal to states.

----------


## hammy

RON PAUL SMACKS HIM DOWN

----------


## Xelaetaks

Twitter bomb @cnbc to ask Ron Paul more questions!!!!!

----------


## bluesc

YES RON!

----------


## Matt Collins

*Who Is Newt Today?*
*Government-mandated healthcare OK*




*According to Newt:*

“*All of us have a responsibility to help pay for health care*.”
(Wall Street Journal)


“*I agree* that *all of us have a responsibility to pay* — help pay *for health care*.”

MSNBC’s David Gregory: *But that is the individual mandate*, is it not?

“*It’s a variation on it*.”
(National Review)


“In 2008, according to an AP report*, Gingrich suggested ‘insurance mandates for people who earn more than $75,000 a year*.’ *Two years later*, *he was telling** Sean Hannity* at Fox News that *health insurance mandates were unconstitutional*.”
(CS Monitor)

----------


## hb6102

Romney's hair looks terrible tonight....

----------


## YankeesJunkie

I never like a candidate going off topic.

----------


## WIwarrior

Ron got alot out right there!  That was pretty good.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Indeed.


> Ron got alot out right there!  That was pretty good.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Dr. Paul needs to do more of that, take time to answer questions where they skip him.

----------


## Carehn

That was a good answer. But they made fun of him after

----------


## jumpyg1258

Ron kind of lost me there talking about too many topics all at the same time.  Was kind of confusing trying to keep up.

----------


## sailingaway

Ron cut in!!! 

(It's my birthday, it's my birthday....!!)

----------


## bluesc

I'm glad Ron cut in and got some major truth bombs out there.

----------


## eduardo89

Ron is the only one who could balance the budget in 15 seconds: "Follow the constitution!"

----------


## Miss Annie

When Ron Paul was talking, Perry and Cain were listening intently like they were getting a serious education, as I am sure they were!!

----------


## Liberty74

> I wish Bachmouth would shut up!


That was funny!!!

----------


## NC Liberty

> Romney's hair looks terrible tonight....


His "product" must not be working well tonight.  I noticed his hair isnt as "ken plastic doll" tonight as it usually is

----------


## ONUV

paul will be able to stand out more in a foreign policy/defense debate.

it seems that his economic message gets diluted because of the other candidates bull$#@!.

----------


## KramerDSP

What an $#@! moderator

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron kind of lost me there talking about too many topics all at the same time.  Was kind of confusing trying to keep up.


I understood them but you are right he was shoving too much in. Problem is the debates do NOT serve the people in giving candidates time to explain their plans.  At best it is a super 'lightening round' but woe be to the country governed that way....

----------


## RPSupporter305

The crowd sucks.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Need a stream...

----------


## pauliticalfan

At least Ron got some more face time and made it clear that childhood health care will be preserved. Good stuff.

----------


## IterTemporis

The moderators made fun of him..?

----------


## sailingaway

> to Newt:  "Take the time you need...."  
> 
> (we are pushing you, as with the rest of the media, so take all the time you want)


as in, hang yourself..... 

note he didn't. Ohhhhh how I wish she had made that offer to Ron!!

----------


## bluesc

> The crowd sucks.


Yep. I guess when they said there were buses full of Paul supporters, they were trying to paint us as some kind of cult.

----------


## rprprs

> Ron kind of lost me there talking about too many topics all at the same time.  Was kind of confusing trying to keep up.


agreed.  in that case he should have stuck wiith the question at hand and made it clear he was not gonna throw grandma off the cliff

----------


## Feelgood

Wonder if it is over, who actually goes to shake Ron's hand.

----------


## jonhowe

Stream: http://livestation.me/2011/cnbc/

----------


## bluesc

> The moderators made fun of him..?


I didn't hear it.

----------


## Revolution9

> Those camera men must have worked hard to set up those cameras so that no matter which way they turned Ron Paul would not be seen!  GRRRRR


I tuned into the stream about a half hour ago and was trying to find RP on the stage for like 20 minutes. I was thinking..crap..they would have said he wasn't there on RPF. This thread is better than the debate.

Rev9

----------


## ONUV

> The moderators made fun of him..?


joking because newt complained about 30 seconds for healthcare.

----------


## mac_hine

The Real Newt Gingrich 

John F. McManus anaylzes the voting record and actions of former Congressman Newt Gingrich, revealing that Gingrich is not the conservative he portrays himself to be.

----------


## constitutionstory

"we will most likely bail out Europe"


it's important to be *like this* when warning or making predictions... just watch the Amazing Predictions of Ron Paul youtube, 10 minutes /9:51/, statements in Congress on CSPAN, etc...  going back years. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8VuCLZ3lLQ

as compared with, uh Hilary Clinton and Barney Frank.

link here

----------


## InTradePro

> Need a stream...


http://livestation.me/2011/cnbc/

----------


## jkob

> The moderators made fun of him..?


I didn't hear it. They made a joke about only giving them 15 seconds to explain their plan to reduce the deficit. If directed at anyone it was Newt.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> His "product" must not be working well tonight.  I noticed his hair isnt as "ken plastic doll" tonight as it usually is


It's part of his effort to connect with the "common man," I'm sure.  Like W. with his bluecollar shirt with rolled up sleeves.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Moderators weren't making fun of Ron, I don't think.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Santelli supports Ron doesn't he???

----------


## puppetmaster

rick santelli  yea

----------


## jumpyg1258

This isn't part of the debate but I just read this article and wow, this is how our government is treating our troops and their families.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/nation...M6M_story.html

----------


## ctiger2

> Santelli supports Ron doesn't he???


YES!

----------


## Wren

lol, someone is getting fired.

----------


## IterTemporis

Thank you.

----------


## IterTemporis

> YES!


...!

Please ask Ron good questions!

----------


## seapilot

> This is the third or fourth time he has said this in various debates.  And he is not the only one to do it.  You shoulda seen the last one, when almost everyone said Ron Paul was right.   I wish I could find the tube of it...


It would make a good campaign ad having Mitt saying Ron Paul was right in 3 or more different clips.

----------


## sailingaway

> Yep. I guess when they said there were buses full of Paul supporters, they were trying to paint us as some kind of cult.


they might have been outside.  I did see some pictures outside.

----------


## WD-NY

> I understood them but you are right he was shoving too much in. Problem is the debates do NOT serve the people in giving candidates time to explain their plans.  At best it is a super 'lightening round' but woe be to the country governed that way....


Thankfully, he remembered to make clear that seniors and children would not lose their healthcare

----------


## Marky

> His "product" must not be working well tonight.  I noticed his hair isnt as "ken plastic doll" tonight as it usually is


I think his stylists wanted to go for the 99% look.

----------


## Give me liberty

Herman Cail failed this debate he did worst.

----------


## anaconda

> Maria Bartoromo wants to sock Newt.


I believe this is the same woman that was shown interviewing Joe Banister in America: Freedom to Fascism and trying to demean him.

----------


## WIwarrior

> I understood them but you are right he was shoving too much in. Problem is the debates do NOT serve the people in giving candidates time to explain their plans.  At best it is a super 'lightening round' but woe be to the country governed that way....


I think the more key words Ron spits out the better.  Most of the public lacks intelligence unfortunately, so when Ron says fannie and freddie are bad, high infaltion is on the way, I can cut 1 trillion, Obamacare is bad the public can comprehend these ideas.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Frothy, the guy said to be specific...WTF?

----------


## sailingaway

> YES!


I'm not so sure about that.

----------


## jkob

Thanks for reminding people of that

lol Mitt is so slimey

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Newt's an arrogant little man. He's the reason why more than half the country hates Republicans, they are picturing Newt Gingrich when they hate us.

----------


## Corto_Maltese

I liked santorums "It might not be the BOLDEST (arms up) plan"

----------


## IterTemporis

Just looked at Perry for the first time.. He does look drunk.

Romney's face again.. priceless.. He looks like he is trying to understand what Perry is saying.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

PERRY... Dubya Bush on Steroids and Quaaludes.

Look at those facial expressions... DUH  Edge-A-Kation... I can't remember...

----------


## BrianH

Ron hasn't said he'd bring the troops home to cut spending yet.

----------


## jkob

Perry can work with democrats, he was one

----------


## Jingles

Anything interesting happen? I was at my libertarian club meeting. I don't feel like putting it on now that I missed like 5/8's of it.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Paul balances it 2015 bitch!

----------


## fisharmor

Perry you $#@!ing child!

----------


## jkob

Perry is drunk lmao

----------


## WIwarrior

Rick Perry just failed badly LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## IterTemporis

LOL

----------


## PursuePeace

What the hell is Perry on...?!

----------


## Rudeman

lmao at Perry

----------


## Carehn

my live stream died? Any one else?

----------


## 69360

did that just happen?????

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

LMFAO, Perry is definitely drunk.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

LOL!!!!!

----------


## fisharmor

I can Not stop laughing!!!!!

----------


## Patrick Henry

oh my

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Wtf is Rick Perry doing?

----------


## jumpyg1258

OMG Rick Perry FAIL.

----------


## SilentBull

Wow, Perry is doing horribly!!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Oh man! Perry forgot the 3rd agency! LMAO! This is so awesome!

----------


## phill4paul

Perry doesn't even know his own plan. LOL....

----------


## NC Liberty

Perry.....holy crap

----------


## RonPaul101.com

I CAN't believe Perry. And ron had to give him a line...?

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

They got him good.

----------


## BattleFlag1776

Perry is DONE!

----------


## jkob

that was an epic fail by Perry wow

seriously?

----------


## anaconda

Holy crap Perry just ripped off Ron big time. And the ass couldn't even remember the third one. Perry just ended his campaign.

----------


## PursuePeace

Wow that was messed up.

----------


## Harry96

Perry is DEAD now. LMAO.

----------


## AdamT

W....T....F...Perry lol.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Holy $#@!ing $#@! Rick Perry WOW!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ONUV

drop out now perry lmfao

----------


## fisharmor

oh $#@! I'm turning red

----------


## bluesc

Stream is down, what did Perry do?

----------


## gosmo

"oops"

----------


## Paulistinian

OH MAN! PERRY CHOKED AND RON DISSED HIM! HAHAHAHA RON LAUGHED IN HIS FACE!! THAT IS SO $#@!ING AWESOME!!! HAHAHAHHAA

----------


## ZanZibar

WOW!

Rick Perry just lost the election1

----------


## Corto_Maltese

HAHAHAHAHA. I actually laughed out loud there.

----------


## eduardo89

Rick Perry is $#@!ing amazing!

----------


## TER

Rick perry is officially done for like the twelve time.

----------


## Badger Paul

OMG I think Perry is drunk!

----------


## WIwarrior

OOPS LOL!!!

----------


## green73

hahaha perry

----------


## brushfire

Perry will drop out soon - he just gave up on  national tv.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

EPIC POLITICAL FAIL!!!

----------


## runamuck

I almost feel bad for Perry! That was really just sad...

----------


## Tod

Perry is finished.  I need to change my flyer to include Newt instead.

----------


## Paulistinian

alternate stream

http://tvpc.tv/Channel.php?ChannelID=3156

----------


## sailingaway

yeah, Perry, oops.... and he was looking to Ron for help but Ron doesn't know which 3 of his 5 Perry would shut down.

----------


## Maximus

LLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOLLLLL PERRRY

----------


## 1836

LOL PERRY

I loved how he summed it up... "Oops!"

----------


## Peer2Paul

Could Perry have possibly looked any worse there?

----------


## GopBlackList

WTF????? LOL!!!!!! PERRY F'ED UP BIG TIME!!!!!

----------


## hammy

haahahahahaha

----------


## Havax

ROFL

----------


## BrianH

Perry's "oops" sounds like he just blew up his campaign.

----------


## Miss Annie

> I tuned into the stream about a half hour ago and was trying to find RP on the stage for like 20 minutes. I was thinking..crap..they would have said he wasn't there on RPF. This thread is better than the debate.
> 
> Rev9


I know,..... it sucks the way they *BLACK HIM OUT!!!!*

----------


## Liberty74

PERRY = O M F G L O L

----------


## braane

I was embarrassed for him. That was bad. Perry to drop out tomorrow?

----------


## IterTemporis

Oh my goodness.. You guys who aren't watching must understand that I never laugh and Mr. Perry is making me laugh hard.

That was terrible..

----------


## constitutionstory

Rick Perry, try to

OH MAN 

Ron Paul, count on your fingers to help this poor man.
education 1
commerce 2
OH "oops"


*ROFL

yes yes uh no i dunno
5>3>2.5>2

999x4

*

----------


## eduardo89

Has Cain said "pick winners and losers" more than 9-9-9?

Edit: never mind, +3 for 9-9-9

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Oh man, here we go again.

----------


## cucucachu0000

Lol perry I actually felt bad for him for a second there

----------


## anaconda

Perry just lost the whole game. Jon Stewart will eat this for lunch.

----------


## Bruno

get bold, Ron!  0-0-0!!

----------


## Patrick Henry

Cain is a clown

----------


## almyz125

At least Perry knows what he is doing.

----------


## speciallyblend

ok perry is done, that was sad. I feel sorry for him now.

----------


## ONUV

$#@! you herman!

you don't even have the boldest plan on stage!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Herman Cain... passive arrogance to the max... Such a BS artist

----------


## 69360

I can't believe perry just forgot his own plan

----------


## brushfire

Grope-artist is Booowld...

----------


## Carehn

AHHHHHHHHH! My link is dead. I want to see drunk perry.

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

Perry should've went with the EPA for the 3rd department.  

anyways....MAJOR FAIL for him.

----------


## Sweman

RIIIIIICK!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

----------


## anaconda

Maybe Santelli will throw Ron a softball....

----------


## jkob

the worst part was Ron tried to help him and he still failed

----------


## 1836

I am still laughing about Perry. Holy crap.

----------


## constitutionstory

also rick perry, balance by 2020, and then have a deficit in 2016, lose very badly

WAIT uh basic math please
2+2 = 4
5 > 3 > 2.5 > 2

----------


## WIwarrior

I can't stop laughing!

----------


## PastaRocket848

Wow.  Perry just lost it... while tipping his hat to Ron no less.

----------


## anaconda

Ya, I think Ron even tried to help Perry..

----------


## kahless

Perry is not on his game since he lost interest in the Presidency.  He really does not want to be there and is only going through the motions to satisfy the establishment and his backers who would be outraged if he drops out now.  

If he drops out too early they may not back him in the next governors race.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Ron's a better man the me. If Perry looked toward me for advice on what to cut I would have fed him the line, "Social Security", because you know dumas would have repeated it on stage.

----------


## SilentBull

Can Ron please call out Cain on his stupid "bold" plan??

----------


## bubbleboy

Ricky Ricky.   bahahahaha

----------


## McChronagle

this is disgusting. i usually dont mind if ron doesnt interupt or but in to answer but he needs to hold cain accountable when he spews the old "im the only one with a bold plan" ron needs to make it known he is actually the one with the boldest plan. nobody else proposes real cuts. cain is getting away with murder

----------


## IterTemporis

That was beautiful.. Poor Perry. Even Ron laughed at him, I could hear him laughing.

I wish it had been Cain..

----------


## jonhowe

I watched it, but I need to see it again.  Anyone making a tube?

----------


## PeteinLA

Wow, that actually made me uncomfortable to even watch it. 

Ron looking good tonight.

----------


## pauliticalfan

"Oops."

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## raystone

http://livestation.me/2011/cnbc/

this stream working well

----------


## Harry96

That was the most unbelievable thing I've ever seen in a debate.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Was awesome for Ron Paul to step in there and say FIVE while the camera was on him cause you know that clip is going to be all over the news!

----------


## almyz125

> AHHHHHHHHH! My link is dead. I want to see drunk perry.


No worries drunk Perry is on TV live right now!

----------


## olehounddog

> ok perry is done, that was sad. I feel sorry for him now.


just thinkin the same thing.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

You know what's funny?  I keep losing the stream, but it doesn't matter - I never miss Ron Paul, because he never gets to speak.

Time for Bachmann, Perry, Santorum, Cain, and the Grinch to GTFO

----------


## Chieppa1

Wow, Newt is slick dude. His SS answer was money. Still a liar.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

I hope moderators come back at the end of the debate and ask Perry if he remembers the 3rd agency.

----------


## parocks

the funniest moment in the history of television

----------


## Tiger35

Perry was given a softball from Ron in the form of the EPA. Perry just hung himself with the life line. LOL. Bye Rick take care now. BTW let's get Debra Medina in office in TX. Someone besides this Perry clown. We're better than that.

----------


## Live Free or Die

Perry- LMAO!!!  My kids are watching & laughing, too.  They asked me to replay it, had to tell 'em to wait for the tubes.  Someone please tube that STAT.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

The Producers and Overlords are controlling the questioning and dialog... propping up there establishment hacks.

Did I hear Romney say MORAL ISSUE?

He must of watched Ron Paul's Speech

----------


## Miss Annie

> Ya, I think Ron even tried to help Perry..


He is a man of character!  "Love your enemies".

----------


## Badger Paul

Actually I thought Perry was doing okay until then. Talk about blowing your brains out. You want that guy as your President?

----------


## ctiger2

This stream is solid for me: http://tvpc.tv/Channel.php?ChannelID=3156

----------


## Shane Harris

> That was beautiful.. Poor Perry. Even Ron laughed at him, I could hear him laughing.
> 
> I wish it had been Cain..


why do you think cain gave himself such an easy to remember plan lol

----------


## constitutionstory

"the worst part was Ron tried to help him and he still failed 						"
amazing moment in american educational history on govt departments,

Ron Paul, show him, help him out, count with your fingers...

----------


## anaconda

Romney is doing a good job tonight.

----------


## Tiger35

> No worries drunk Perry is on TV live right now!


ROFL!

----------


## mczerone

Mitt: "I don't _want_ to raise taxes..."  - He didn't say he wouldn't, or even that he wasn't already planning on it.  I don't care what you want Mitt, what are you going to do>?

Link public service to private sector?  WHO WOULD TAKE A MEDIAN INCOME SALARY AS PRESIDENT?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Was awesome for Ron Paul to step in there and say FIVE while the camera was on him cause you know that clip is going to be all over the news!


Shoot, I was wrong - I missed some Ron Paul?  Please enlighten me

----------


## Bruno

Wow, that was a rude interruption of Bachmann.

----------


## WIwarrior

I hope Ron gets at least one more question.  This has been a major Blackout

----------


## parocks

> Ron hasn't said he'd bring the troops home to cut spending yet.


thats fine

----------


## gosmo

Perry's Intrade dropped to 4% after that statement.

----------


## KramerDSP

That Perry moment is a top 5 all-time gaffe moment in a political debate. And Ron Paul was smack dab right in the middle of it with five outstretched fingers. What a moment. I can't wait to see it again.

----------


## olehounddog

Ron looked into his eyes and put the mojo on him. Perry realized he was looking into the eyes of honesty.

----------


## SchleckBros

Perry's Intrade stock dropped to 4% in the last few minutes. LOL

----------


## McDermit

Oops.

----------


## sailingaway

> That was beautiful.. Poor Perry. Even Ron laughed at him, I could hear him laughing.
> 
> I wish it had been Cain..


well, Perry invited laughter with the 'oops'....

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Ron looked into his eyes and put the mojo on him. Perry realized he was looking into the eyes of honesty.


When? What?  What the hell did I miss?

----------


## mczerone

Backscratching the War Street Journal...

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

Anyone catch the Bachmann quote. She was talking about taxes - it was like we are free but we are not free? It was very funny.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Shoot, I was wrong - I missed some Ron Paul?  Please enlighten me


You missed the best part. I guarantee it will make you laugh yourself silly. Perry was looking to Ron for help about what the third government agency he would cut is, but Ron is cutting 5 agencies, so he did not know which one was Perry's 3rd.

----------


## eduardo89

> When? What?  What the hell did I miss?


Don't worry you'll see tubes of it

----------


## RDM

> Romney is doing a good job tonight.


I guess he won you over?

----------


## PursuePeace

> Ron looked into his eyes and put the mojo on him. Perry realized he was looking into the eyes of honesty.


lol

----------


## anaconda

Diminution. Nice word Huntsman.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Yes, that's his baby right there...

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Romney is responding as well as he can tonight, but he looks tired for some reason. Upset that his numbers are _still_ stalled despite Cain's problems?

----------


## Bruno

Ron is going to nail this response.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Perry's Intrade stock dropped to 4% in the last few minutes. LOL


Wow...

----------


## constitutionstory

"Was awesome for Ron Paul to step in there and say FIVE while the camera was on him cause you know that clip is going to be all over the news!"

THANK YOU THANK YOU

ok now ... no indentured students to federal loans and uncle sam

TOTAL FAILURE

----------


## hammy

He's going to rock this

----------


## sailingaway

RON TELL THEM YOUR PROGRAM DOESN"T GET RID OF STUDENT LOANS THAT IS FALSE

Ron you are getting philosophical. TELL THEM IT DOESN"T GET RID OF LOANS

----------


## Carehn

He's on fire!!!!

----------


## WIwarrior

Ron just killing it again!  What a great come back.

----------


## KramerDSP

"How do people pay for cell phones or computers?"

Greatest answer ever delivered by RP. No hyperbole.

----------


## hammy

DECIMATION OF THE WORLD. Ron Paul, dude.

----------


## constitutionstory

"Thank you Congressman (Paul)

Speaker Gingrich, ..."

----------


## mczerone

Not "eventually" - We have to wake up NOW, Ron.  Tell them that the time is NOW NOW NOW!

----------


## PursuePeace

Great answer Ron!

----------


## LibertyEagle

WOOHOOO!!!!  Great answer by Ron Paul!!!!!

----------


## AdamT

End the FED!

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Ron Paul---HOME RUN on student loans answer. Even the money honey smiled!

----------


## muh_roads

Paul hit that out of the $#@!in' park.

----------


## jax

i wish Ron would have made it a little more clear that under his plan, private companies would take over student loans. he did mention that but it wasnt very clear

----------


## Tiger35

He just answered every question in the debate right there.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Another great answer. He explained very clearly where they're wrong in their thinking.

----------


## hammy

Did- did Ron Paul just give a soundbyte?!?!

----------


## anaconda

> I guess he won you over?


Why would you say that? I just mean for his own game plan and delivery Romney is on point. I can't be won over. But many other Americans may be.

----------


## 2young2vote

Can someone give a summary of the debate so far?  I won't be able to watch it because my room mates are studying.

----------


## WD-NY

I'm sorry, but Paul's answer to the Student Loan question was TERRIBLE. 

Jesus. That should've been his wheelhouse. 

He should've maintained a STERN & SERIOUS TONE. Instead he starts talking fast, jumping from one idea to the next and raising the pitch of his voice. 

DAMNIT.

----------


## 1836

> WOOHOOO!!!!  Great answer by Ron Paul!!!!!


Indeed

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Fairly solid answer by Newt

----------


## sailingaway

Ron should have started saying his three year plan doesn't get rid of them, it balances the budget in 3 years to end inflation only then would you be able to deal with the issue.  Kids NOW needing loans need to know they will still get them until there is something better.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Did Ron just say both "audit" and "end" the fed?  I could have sworn I hear that...

----------


## ctiger2

drops the hamma!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> RON TELL THEM YOUR PROGRAM DOESN"T GET RID OF STUDENT LOANS THAT IS FALSE
> 
> Ron you are getting philosophical. TELL THEM IT DOESN"T GET RID OF LOANS


Yeah, he kinda fell into that one.  Tis true.

----------


## chris41336

They are talking slower for Perry now...

----------


## IterTemporis

What did Newt say that garnered so much applause?

Oh dear, Name the programs you plan to cut.

----------


## pacelli

End the fed.  There it is folks.  The reason he will be lucky to get 1 more question this entire debate.  He just said exactly what they didn't want him to say.

----------


## 1836

Perry asked to name programs... uh oh!

----------


## Paulistinian

Perry finally remembered his last department. Dept of Energy. LOL

----------


## ctiger2

> Did Ron just say both "audit" and "end" the fed?  I could have sworn I hear that...


Yes! Perry just mentioned Paul! Ron Paul!!  hehe

----------


## Feelgood

Rick Perry endorses Ron Paul.

----------


## jkob

I can't help but laugh whenever Rick Perry speaks. He's like some Will Farrell character, I can't believe he's a real person.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

> Did Ron just say both "audit" and "end" the fed?  I could have sworn I hear that...


Audit it to tell people about its misdeed and then end that $#@!!

----------


## constitutionstory

Rick Perry, now he remembers Dept of Energy

(ref Paul, get 30 secs to Paul please, ok!)

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Perry referred to Ron. They better give him the 30 secs

----------


## jumpyg1258

Perry is bumbling again, better get him his bottle.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Rick Perry mentioned Ron Paul.

REBUTAL!!!!! REBUTAL!!!!! COME ON!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tom in NYC

at risk of being premature, this has been a total homerun debate. he's been specific and coherent, and the panelist and other candidates have taken him seriously, all romney snarkiness aside.

----------


## 1836

Wtf blend price and wages for social security? What is this guy saying? Rick Perry lol

----------


## sailingaway

I think at this point Ron and Perry should trade podiums.  All in favor, raise your hand......

----------


## anaconda

The only thing Perry "blended" was a few margaritas a couple of hours ago.

----------


## hammy

REBUTTAL

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

I wish RON would link his statements to the people.... you all out there pay more... all this spending and money printing means al the money in YOUR pockets, YOUR bank Accounts, YOUR retirement are worth less... INFLATIOn is a TAX on the people.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Give Ron his rebuttal!!!!!!

----------


## sevin

> I'm sorry, but Paul's answer to the Student Loan question was TERRIBLE. 
> 
> Jesus. That should've been his wheelhouse. 
> 
> He should've maintained a STERN & SERIOUS TONE. Instead he starts talking fast, jumping from one idea to the next and raising the pitch of his voice. 
> 
> DAMNIT.


Are you kidding!? I get annoyed with his answers sometimes but this one was great.

----------


## pacelli

Perry mentioned Paul's name.   Paul better get a $#@!ing response.

----------


## IterTemporis

Ron just smirked when Perry was agreeing with him.

----------


## Tiger35

Rick Perry seems to have just become a novelty act or like a Monty Python character. Dance Monkey Dance!

----------


## anaconda

Perry is REALLY ripping off Ron..

----------


## yatez112

Kinda thought Ron could have done better on the education question, but my brother who is a bit more big govt than me texted me and said he "nailed it."

----------


## jumpyg1258

LOL he can't even answer a yes/no question.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Yes , Perry you agree with Ron....Say it....Say it...

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Ron Paul is the only one with real answers.

----------


## sailingaway

listen to how they are putting it 'do you agree with Ron Paul they should kill the student loan program'.... They are going to make that their big story on Ron and it WON'T say his program FUNDS student loans, but it does.  Even WITH balancing the budget in 3 years.

----------


## fisharmor

Perry thinks government control of universities will bring grades up.
He said that this is a powerful market force.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Have another drink, Ricky.  No rebuttal for Ron.

----------


## Maximus

Perry literally said nothing again

----------


## svobody

No rebuttal?! DAMMIT he kept saying Ron wants to end student loan programs, he better address that in his last question

----------


## MJU1983

> Ron Paul is the only one with real answers.


Correct.

----------


## 1836

> I can't help but laugh whenever Rick Perry speaks. He's like some Will Farrell character, I can't believe he's a real person.


We in Texas know exactly what you mean.

And trust me, he is the same way when you meet him

----------


## Carehn

Yep, he's drunk and trying to be Ron Paul. I do it all the time.

----------


## pauliticalfan

They go to break WOW!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jkob

the moderators were about 5 seconds from literally telling Rick Perry to shut up

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

LOL!

CNBC ticker... *RICK PERRY = TEXAS TOAST*

----------


## EBforRP

> Anyone catch the Bachmann quote. She was talking about taxes - it was like we are free but we are not free? It was very funny.


I was thinking the same thing. First Cain quotes the Pokemon movie, now Bachmann quotes a song from Team America! While she was at it, she should have continued with "and if you don't throw in your buck o five, who will?"

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Perry just shook Ron hand during the commercial cut. Did anyone catch it...

----------


## pacelli

No rebuttal opportunity from Ron?  Perry mentioned him BY NAME.  Break instead.  Damn, if I wasn't already maxed out, I'm so pissed I'd donate again.

----------


## pauliticalfan

At least Rick Perry looked horrible and Ron Paul was just smiling. LOL.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I hope Ron tries to set straight that student loans would not be ended and how they would be handled.

----------


## sailingaway

stock ticker along the bottom is a bit grim, isn't it?

----------


## InTradePro

> Did Ron just say both "audit" and "end" the fed?  I could have sworn I hear that...


Yes he did.

----------


## Tom in NYC

> Are you kidding!? I get annoyed with his answers sometimes but this one was great.


I didn't think it was great either. He didn't make it clear that the guarantee of the loans by the government is precisely what causes prices to rise (not just inflation, generally). The schools never have to worry about getting paid by the students, or providing a quality product, because the government has paid them up front. Any default on payment is then handled totally separate from the schools. Therefore, if they say "let's raise tuition by 10%", every student loan goes up 10% to match.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> LOL!
> 
> CNBC ticker... *RICK PERRY = TEXAS TOAST*



The Texas Toast is DONE!!

----------


## mczerone

> Perry literally said nothing again



No he said "We need more markets in education, and to get the we need more govt oversight."  


Twirling, Twirling toward the future!

(I think Perry looks more like Kodos, while Cain is probably Kang)

----------


## 1836

> I wish RON would link his statements to the people.... you all out there pay more... all this spending and money printing means al the money in YOUR pockets, YOUR bank Accounts, YOUR retirement are worth less... INFLATIOn is a TAX on the people.


Yes, but Ron has always preferred moralist arguments to consequentialist ones.

----------


## WD-NY

> RON TELL THEM YOUR PROGRAM DOESN"T GET RID OF STUDENT LOANS THAT IS FALSE
> 
> Ron you are getting philosophical. TELL THEM IT DOESN"T GET RID OF LOANS


He also forgot to explain how getting the govn't out of the student loan business will, VERY QUICKLY, drive the cost of tuition DOWN because the colleges won't have billions of federally backed dollars to bank on.

ugh.

----------


## almyz125

> Yep, he's drunk and trying to be Ron Paul. I do it all the time.


LMAO me too

----------


## Johnny Appleseed

They all want to be the Good Dr.

----------


## jkob

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=zUA2rDVrmNg

tubes of the rick perry fail

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> I hope Ron tries to set straight that student loans would not be ended and how they would be handled.


He just pushed everyone into admitting that gvt intervention causes college tuition to go up. Ron is providing the talking points now. LIKE A BOSS!!!

----------


## Liberty74

Ron Paul should have answered YES, Perry agrees with me and I accept his endorsement LOL.

----------


## BattleFlag1776

I don't know if it was planned but I think Ron's answers have resonated more with seniors tonight than in any other debate.  And those folks vote!

----------


## NC Liberty

999999999999999999999999

----------


## SilentBull

WOW CAIN! What a freaking fool!

----------


## Patrick Henry

Shut up Cain

----------


## constitutionstory

NEIN NEIN NEIN

x5 or x6, I think

----------


## jkob

NEIN NEIN NEIN

----------


## ONUV

cain is a cartoon.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Oh man, Cain is just a joke man!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

The 999 art project continues. DISGUSTING.

----------


## RPSupporter305

Are they laughing at him or with him? I'm laughing at...

----------


## Tom in NYC

I cannot fathom how anyone takes Cain or Perry seriously. I think Frothy himself has a thousand times more interesting things to say, and I'm an atheist.

----------


## anaconda

Mittens and Newt are laughing their asses off at Cain!

----------


## mczerone

*Hermain Cain*   (that's the whole meme)

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Everyone keeps laughing when Cain says "bold plan" and "999". I hope they're beginning to see him as a joke, finally.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I didn't think it was great either. H*e didn't make it clear that the guarantee of the loans by the government is precisely what causes prices to rise (not just inflation, generally).* The schools never have to worry about getting paid by the students, or providing a quality product, because the government has paid them up front. Any default on payment is then handled totally separate from the schools. Therefore, if they say "let's raise tuition by 10%", every student loan goes up 10% to match.


Yes, he did.  He said that prices rise in those markets that government involves itself in and he gave examples.

----------


## hammy

HOW MANY TIMES CAN HE SAY 9 9 9???!??!!?

----------


## svobody

Yes Herman, because a US company with union workers can compete with chinese workers making 3 dollars a hour

----------


## sailingaway

999 is protectionist?  It is sounding less and less flat all the time...

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

People are now laughing at him not with him. He is making a clown of himself.

----------


## NC Liberty

BOOOOWED PLAN!!

----------


## VictorB

Herman Cain: I like my women like I like my 9's...in three's and *BOLD*

----------


## YankeesJunkie

The playing field will never be level because it is in cheaper in China regardless. US should focus getting better jobs in the United States with private innovations.

----------


## jumpyg1258

9-9-9 is to Cain like 9-11 is to Giuliani.

----------


## anaconda

*ART PROJECT*

----------


## pauliticalfan

A noun, a verb, and 999.

----------


## keh10

I can't believe people are still eating up this 999 bull crap. He doesn't answer a question without mentioning 999.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> He just pushed everyone into admitting that gvt intervention causes college tuition to go up. Ron is providing the talking points now. LIKE A BOSS!!!


Exactly. Let Ron be Ron, and have the other candidates trip over their statist selves.

Ron's brought some serious knowledge tonight. Highlight material for sure

----------


## Tiger35

Attacking China Mittens? Yeesh.

----------


## Tom in NYC

> Yes, he did.  He said that prices rise in those markets that government involves itself in and he gave examples.


You are right. He did say that. But I still think the argument could have been much clearer and more specifically aimed at student debt. I mentioned a few pages back that I thought this debate was a homerun, so I am nitpicking.

----------


## hammy

Let Herman be Herman

----------


## jumpyg1258

And the FED isn't a currency manipulator?

----------


## ctiger2

Romnoid is malfunctioning!

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Screw the WTO! Put tariffs on China regardless of WTO

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Mitt Romney going to the WTO!!!!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Dr. Paul could really nail Romney right here.

----------


## Paulistinian

god I hate Romney so much

----------


## jkob

Mitt Romney wants that Donald Trump support

----------


## pauliticalfan

Romney's talked a whole lot about world organizations today...

----------


## Paulistinian

I wish Ron would speak up right now.

----------


## almyz125

Herman Cain is going to be delivering 999 pizza's Ron Pauls inauguration.

----------


## constitutionstory

Currency Manipulator...

Ron Paul, saying that "M1 was up 30%" (for US this year)... he's actually able to talk about things happening to the US currency with the Federal Reserve

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Is huntsman going to get his rebuttal?  Perry screwed ron out of his.

----------


## svobody

They won't let ron near this china question

----------


## Liberty74

"I'll go to the WTO" fake conservative Romney

----------


## YankeesJunkie

It seems like it is going to be Romney, Newt, and Paul at the bitter end and Newt does not have Paul or Romney's money.

----------


## ONUV

romney's hair keeps getting worse. that's one of his best assets.

----------


## Paulistinian

Ron just needs to interject.

----------


## Lucille

> Yep, he's drunk and trying to be Ron Paul. I do it all the time.


LOL...

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Herman Cain is going to be delivering 999 pizza's Ron Pauls inauguration.


Nope, Ron Paul is a doctor.  He knows better than to eat feces.

----------


## BrianH

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics...ck-perry-oops/


Rick Perry: Oops
    Email0Smaller FontTextLarger Text|Print
Texas Governor Rick Perry delivered his biggest fumble of his campaign to date at Wednesday nights Republican presidential debate when he failed to name the third agency he would eliminate if he were to become president.
Its three agencies of government when I get there that are gone  Commerce, Education and the um, whats the third one there? Lets see.  Oh five  commerce, education and the um, um, Perry said as he struggled to remember the third agency.
Rep. Ron Paul, standing to Perrys left, chimed in offering the EPA as a suggestion.
EPA, there you go, Perry said.
But then, the Texas governor quickly retracted his statement, saying the EPA doesnt need to be eliminated but simply rebuilt, and Perry attempted to name the third mystery agency again.
But you cant name the third one? CNBC moderator John Harwood asked.
The third agency of government I would od away with the education, the uh, the commerce and lets see.  I cant the third one. I cant.  Oops.
The third agency Perry couldnt think of was the Department of Energy, which he rails against on the stump nearly every day and has made a central point of his campaign.
Perry finally remembered the third agency 15 minutes later after referring to his notes, saying By the way, it was the Department of Energy I was talking about.

----------


## Paulistinian

Ron with an honest laugh to Jon's "30 seconds" joke. I think Ron likes Jon.

----------


## hammy

Why is he surprised he has 30 seconds??

----------


## carmaphob

> stock ticker along the bottom is a bit grim, isn't it?


Yes. Yes it is.

----------


## Tom in NYC

> Yep, he's drunk and trying to be Ron Paul. I do it all the time.


I lol'ed.

----------


## ctiger2

Of course he's pandering! lol

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Not tariffs on certain products, just tariffs on Chinese goods. Goods that US buys will go to other SE Asian countries.

----------


## Epic

Ron Paul has had a very strong debate.  And Perry is likely out for good after his memory faltered.

So, good day.

----------


## harikaried

Politico has a clip of Perry forgetting the 3rd agency:

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/1111/68025.html

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Perry is low hanging fruit, its time to stop the Cain Train...

----------


## bluesc

Huntsman just actually made a good point.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Gold Standard!

----------


## fisharmor

Sweet monkey Jeebus, can we please get everyone but Ron, Newt, and John off the $#@!ing stage already?

----------


## RDM

> Screw the WTO! Put tariffs on China regardless of WTO


WTO....That's Newt's little baby he helped create.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

> Huntsman just actually made a good point.


That is true, US has to get rid of the Fed so it can have a Gold Standard then have a true currency and then slap on a tariff.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Are you watching the CNBC ticker... they're posting a ton of hit tweets against RP

----------


## LibertyEagle

Ron's going to laugh at them.  We're going to threaten the country that owns a great deal of our debt?  ROFL

----------


## WIwarrior

Prediction of the MSM's grades of the debate

Romney A
Newt A
Perry B-
Cain B
Huntsman C
Santorum C
Bachmann D
Ron Paul D

----------


## sailingaway

Bachmann is way over her head here.  Don't know if people will pick up on that.

----------


## ZanZibar

Is Romney's nose bleeding?

----------


## jkob

that was a weird answer by Bachmann

----------


## IterTemporis

...I do not like the way he speaks..

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Bachmann appeals!  To the knuckleheads that haven't a clue.

Aircraft Carriers... LOL!

----------


## svobody

Yep ron gets no question here at the end GG

----------


## fisharmor

We built China's ONE aircraft carrier!
And we only have, like, dozens!
And it's militarily relevant technology for the 1940s!

----------


## Lucille

> Sweet monkey Jeebus, can we please get everyone but Ron, Newt, and John off the $#@!ing stage already?


I'm down wit that.

ETA: Along with Gary Johnson.

----------


## ZanZibar

> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics...ck-perry-oops/
> 
> 
> Rick Perry: Oops
>     Email0Smaller FontTextLarger Text|Print
> Texas Governor Rick Perry delivered his biggest fumble of his campaign to date at Wednesday nights Republican presidential debate when he failed to name the third agency he would eliminate if he were to become president.
> Its three agencies of government when I get there that are gone  Commerce, Education and the um, whats the third one there? Lets see.  Oh five  commerce, education and the um, um, Perry said as he struggled to remember the third agency.
> Rep. Ron Paul, standing to Perrys left, chimed in offering the EPA as a suggestion.
> EPA, there you go, Perry said.
> ...

----------


## fisharmor

Say it, Herman.... SAY IT

----------


## Bruno

Does CNBC care enough about the multiple wars we are fighting to ask questions about foreign policy?

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

He was to go to the 999!!!

----------


## RDM

> Are you watching the CNBC ticker... they're posting a ton of hit tweets against RP


Which RP?

----------


## sailingaway

Cain, answering the question he WISHES he'd been asked....

----------


## jkob

NEIN NEIN NEIN

----------


## YankeesJunkie

> Does CNBC care enough about the multiple wars we are fighting to ask questions about foreign policy?


Economics debate.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

What a joke!!!

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

He doesn't know what else to say but 999.

----------


## Hospitaller

YES LAST TO RON

----------


## anaconda

Why are people cheering that stupid thing Cain said re Dodd & Frank?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Cain bull$#@!... sorry faith in business, you knucklehead, the Keynesians speak!


CAIN is a Bull$#@! artist... he really doesn't know much... about 30% enough to be dangerous

The clueless crowd loves One-Liners... it;s all marketing and advertising on the reality show tonight and every night

----------


## almyz125

Can Jim Cramer please have his voice box removed?

----------


## fisharmor

> YES LAST TO RON


My money says they cut it.

----------


## 69360

ron can win it right here

----------


## svobody

Has Cain said anything other than 999 this debate? Awful...

----------


## olehounddog

Perry bout had another stroke

----------


## fisharmor

> Can Jim Cramer please have his voice box removed?


With a spoon?

----------


## jax

all of herman cains replies are designed for cheap applause. annoying as $#@!, he never actually answers any question with any kind of intelligent response

----------


## chris41336

Awwww here goes Perry still thinking that he has a campaign...

----------


## jkob

Ron must feel bad for Rick

----------


## NC Liberty

The twitter quotes at the bottom were ridiculous...

----------


## JacobG18

ron got last word!

----------


## Harry96

Ron with the last word!

----------


## svobody

Nice, last word, separating real capitalism from the bull$#@! we see today... well that was entertaining

----------


## Corto_Maltese

at least he got the last word

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

That was a curve they threw at him. Bastards!!!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Man, Ron hardly even got to speak.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Tax them? Um...

----------


## Carehn

We did good tonight.

----------


## Johnny Appleseed

well at least they gave him the last word

----------


## jumpyg1258

Too many "believe me"s in your talking points tonight Ron.  What you should have mentioned in the final remarks there Ron is how it is legal for the members of the Senate to commit insider trading and that it needs to be stopped.

----------


## hammy

WHERE'S THE POLLS?!

----------


## PeteinLA

I didn't know it was Ron's turn to babysit Perry tonight.

----------


## olehounddog

Never kick a man when he is down. compassion

----------


## Sweman

Good debate. Good moderators and good Ron.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

last word woot!

----------


## Carehn

> Tax them? Um...


That sounded like a mistake to me. I hope lol

----------


## 69360

here come the spin

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Ron speaking opver the heads of the clueless people again... I wisdh he would personalize it and make it simple for the sheeple and zombies

----------


## YankeesJunkie

> Tax them? Um...


Tax them at normal rates everyone else pays instead of bailouts

----------


## mczerone

So what's the over/under for how long it takes Ron Paul's name to be mentioned in the "We'll tell you what to think" portion of the coverage?

And how many mentions? 0, 1, 2, or 3?

And I'm not even taking bets on the tone of the mention, I'm just assuming they'll all be negative/dismissive

----------


## LibertyEagle

> That was a curve they threw at him. Bastards!!!


Not really.  He's running for President of the country.  He has to know how to deal with these things and turn them into opportunities.

----------


## harikaried

> Tax them? Um...


He said those benefiting from crony capitalism deserve to be taxed [as they are currently taxed].

----------


## Orgoonian

How in Hades did Perry beat Medina?
He can barely speak!

----------


## RDM

> Good debate. Good moderators and good Ron.


I think the debate format was horrible.

----------


## eleganz

I think Ron should've ended it with 'they DESERVE to be PUT IN JAIL!'

and got a huge applause as they closed the debate.

----------


## parocks

> Perry is low hanging fruit, its time to stop the Cain Train...


i'd be worried more about Newt than Cain.

----------


## Tumn1s

I wish Ron Paul would go on the attack and forcefully say that everyone else on the stage is the same and completely wrong on the issues.

----------


## ZanZibar

> Man, Ron hardly even got to speak.


Who? 


Oh, you must mean Rick Perry's policy adviser, right?

----------


## devil21

IIRC, Ron has previously stated that he has no problem with taxing those corporations and special interests that receive benefits from the government (gov't contracts paid by taxpayers) and the Fed (primary dealers, etc).

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Best part of the night:




Texas Toast

----------


## Cap

> Why are people cheering that stupid thing Cain said re Dodd & Frank?


 The left right paradigm in full force.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Tax them? Um...


If they're getting services, limited liability protections and other special privileges from government, they should pay for it. It shouldn't be funneled to them through taxpayer or other funds.

----------


## anaconda

> Tax them? Um...


Ron said this a few days ago. He means that it would be reasonable to retrieve their profits earned through corruption even if it were through taxation, I believe.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> That sounded like a mistake to me. I hope lol


I doubt it.  They are the ones getting loopholes written for them and special laws too.  Ron would rip those out.

ie. crony-capitalism

----------


## JohnGalt1225



----------


## sailingaway

Ron signing student autographs....

----------


## mczerone

> WHERE'S THE POLLS?!


They don't do that anymore, cause they know who'll win...

----------


## hrdman2luv

I like the idea of taxing the crap out of the corporations that have sent American jobs overseas.  And give tax breaks out the wazoo'z to those that have stayed and kept Americans working and earning a decent living.  Those that have helped increase the USA's unemployment rate, should not benefit from the American government.

BTW, did I miss some of this debate? Or did Ron Paul only get 3 questions?

----------


## ZanZibar

LOL - Asian markets are down. Could it be perhaps that the Republican candidates beat up on China all night? heh

----------


## CanadaBoy

Now waiting for highlights  (missed the debate)

----------


## 69360

my analysis- Perry took a huge hit, Cain took a decent hit. Nobody else was hurt much.

----------


## anaconda

> Best part of the night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Toast


I can't wait for Jon Stewart. Perry must be ready for a double scotch right about now.

----------


## harikaried

There's a poll at http://debate.cnbc.com

----------


## Valli6

> How in Hades did Perry beat Medina?
> He can barely speak!


Glenn Beck smeared her on radio and TV.

----------


## hammy

YES HE GETS IN THE HIGHLIGHTS

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> I can't wait for Jon Stewart. Perry must be ready for a double scotch right about now.


I think the problem was the double scotch he had before

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I can't wait for Jon Stewart. Perry must be ready for a double scotch right about now.


No doubt.  

That was hilarious. 

Rick made Texas proud tonight.  lol

----------


## Brett85

> That sounded like a mistake to me. I hope lol


That's what he said in an earlier interview too, unfortunately.  I don't like it, and unfortunately I don't think it comes across well at all to the fiscal conservatives that he should be reaching out to.

----------


## Harry96

The only thing better than Ron getting the last word would be Maria Bartiromo doing a post-debate interview with Michele Bachmann in a hot tub.

----------


## Cap

> How in Hades did Perry beat Medina?
> He can barely speak!


Glenn Beck.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> Are you watching the CNBC ticker... they're posting a ton of hit tweets against RP


I think CNBC is filtering them, its been a Newt lovefest and Newt doesn't have an online army like Cain and Paul.

----------


## jkob

Not a bad debate. I think Ron went over a lot of viewers head tonight but he was involved in the moment of the debate with Rick Perry's blowup. Should get a lot of play on the news/

----------


## emazur

Seemed like Ron spoke maybe 4 or 5 minutes and I learned nothing from this debate - worst one so far.  Seemed like Santorrum also got screwed but I don't care about him.  Only good thing was when Perry, whose campaign puts energy at the top of his agenda, pawned himself by forgetting to say he'd abolish the Dept. of Energy

----------


## LibertyEagle

Spin room time.

----------


## 69360

Which candidate do you think won the debate?
Michele Bachmann
1%
Herman Cain
9%
Newt Gingrich
14%
Jon Huntsman
4%
Ron Paul
63%
Rick Perry
2%
Mitt Romney
7%
Rick Santorum
1%
Total Votes: 304


Commence slamming

----------


## ONUV

hxxp://www.cnbc.com/id/45231169

----------


## CanadaBoy

> There's a poll at debate.cnbc.com


VOTED!

----------


## jkob

> I think CNBC is filtering them, its been a Newt lovefest and Newt doesn't have an online army like Cain and Paul.


I dunno about that. Pretty much all Cain fans are ready to jump ship to Newt right now.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Yup, Herman Cain needs a forgiving nation at this point.

----------


## IterTemporis

Hahaha.. Cain just lied.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Can someone make this into a Keyboard Cat video?  I want to see Keyboard Cat play him off.

----------


## mczerone

These aren't "Debate highlights", they're just Romney's answers.  What pathetic (or rather, what _good_, in the eyes of the producers) editors CNBC has.

----------


## Harry96

Ecunnummy.

----------


## 69360

No they were booing you herman

----------


## WIwarrior

Cain is going down!  This is the start of his ship sinking.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> The only thing better than Ron getting the last word would be Maria Bartiromo doing a post-debate interview with Michele Bachmann in a hot tub.


And people wonder why there aren't more women in this movement.

----------


## ZanZibar

_CAIN: "[calling her Princess Nanci] was a statement I should not have made"_

----------


## Harry96

> And people wonder why there aren't more women in this movement.


Because the tub isn't big enough?

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> That's what he said in an earlier interview too, unfortunately.  I don't like it, and unfortunately I don't think it comes across well at all to the fiscal conservatives that he should be reaching out to.


It's forcing businesses that receive limited liability protections and other privileges to pay for their services, rather than shifting the burden onto taxpayers. If fiscal conservatives enjoy socialism, they should continue defending giving businesses special benefits individuals don't get.

----------


## thechitowncubs

> And people wonder why there aren't more women in this movement.


Woman like hot tubs as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## Diashi

> Best part of the night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Toast


I was gone for the last half. This blew me away. Sucked the wind out of me. That's falling on your face, tumbling down the stairs and out the door!

----------


## puppetmaster

You are fed shill Cain....cnbc loves you

----------


## devil21

> There's a poll at http://debate.cnbc.com


bump!  go vote!

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Ron said this a few days ago. He means that it would be reasonable to retrieve their profits earned through corruption even if it were through taxation, I believe.


I see, that actually sounds like a good idea and I'm all for that. I'm just worried about the opposition taking it out of context and smearing Ron with an attack.

----------


## ctiger2

> I dunno about that. Pretty much all Cain fans are ready to jump ship to Newt right now.


Out of the frying pan into the fire! lol

----------


## anaconda

> I think the problem was the double scotch he had before


Yep. Front end and back end.

----------


## svobody

Lol @ larry kudlow loving on herman

----------


## Matt Collins

Ron Paul’s Plan Preserves Seniors’ Benefits, Mitt Romney’s Cuts Medicare
*LAKE JACKSON, Texas* – See below for statement from campaign of 2012 Republican Presidential candidate Ron Paul. 

From National Campaign Chairman Jesse Benton:

“Ron Paul’s ‘Restore America Plan’, which some have called the boldest plan to reduce the federal deficit, proposes $1 trillion in federal spending in the first year, and it balances the federal budget in year three of a Paul Presidency.  

“The plan cuts spending by ending the costly unconstitutional foreign wars, and cuts foreign welfare, corporate welfare, and overgrown federal bureaucracy.

“These cuts are made so that those who are dependent on domestic spending programs such as Medicare aren’t endangered through a sudden change in benefits.

“Mitt Romney’s economic plan makes only nominal cuts yet it manages to cut spending from Medicare benefits, the same benefits on which many elderly Americans have come to rely.  

“That’s a shame because not only are the cuts disingenuous but the protections seniors are counting on are absent from a proposal that Mitt Romney regards as ‘bold’ and fair.

“Ron Paul’s ambitious plan also cuts taxes, authorizes a comprehensive audit of the Federal Reserve, and reins in dangerous government intervention by curtailing runaway spending and regulatory overreaches.

“Today’s government-imposed economic weakness demands action.  Ron Paul is the only candidate with the experience and plan to get Americans back to work and create lasting prosperity.”

----------


## jkob

Seriously Kudlow? A phenomenal debate for Cain?

----------


## Feelgood

I dont see a poll!

Oops. Now it is showing, and it looks like some Ron Paul spammers are slamming a poll again.

----------


## Orgoonian

> And people wonder why there aren't more women in this movement.


And to think...All this time i thought it was because of media bias

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Voted 

Which candidate do you think won the debate?
Michele Bachmann
1%
Herman Cain
9%
Newt Gingrich
14%
Jon Huntsman
3%
Ron Paul
63%
Rick Perry
2%
Mitt Romney
7%
Rick Santorum
1%
Total Votes: 615

----------


## WD-NY

> No doubt.  
> 
> That was hilarious. 
> 
> Rick made Texas proud tonight.  lol


Perry hasn't been a threat to Paul for over a month now... all Perry's brainfart will do will be to take the attention away from Cain (who needs to go down ASAP so that we can get on with the business of enabling Newt to crash from all the pumping up the media is giving him). 

Not sure why anyone here is excited by this.

----------


## 69360

$#@! spinning for cain

----------


## LibertyEagle

Oh man, Kudlow is saying that Cain had an incredibly good debate tonight.

----------


## devil21

Looks like it's Kudlow's head going into Cain's lap tonite.

----------


## Harry96

Like Santorum as Frothy, Perry should now be referred to here on RPF exclusively as Texas Toast.

----------


## IterTemporis

"I thought Herman Cain did well tonight."

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Perry hasn't been a threat to Paul for over a month now... all Perry's brainfart will do will be to take the attention away from Cain (who needs to go down ASAP so that we can get on with the business of enabling Newt to crash from all the pumping up the media is giving him). 
> 
> Not sure why anyone here is excited by this.


Did you notice where I live?

----------


## PursuePeace

voted.

----------


## Brett85

> It's forcing businesses that receive limited liability protections and other privileges to pay for their services, rather than shifting the burden onto taxpayers. If fiscal conservatives enjoy socialism, they should continue defending giving businesses special benefits individuals don't get.


Nobody is defending government benefits for businesses.  But we should do away with the benefits and not raise taxes on businesses.  Ron may not have meant "raise" taxes, but he needs to clarify that better.

Other than that, I thought that Ron did great in the limited time that he had.

----------


## anaconda

> I see, that actually sounds like a good idea and I'm all for that. I'm just worried about the opposition taking it out of context and smearing Ron with an attack.


No risk there whatsoever, IMHO.

----------


## LibertyEagle

No poll is displaying for me.

EDIT:  Now it is.  Ron Paul is 66%.

----------


## anaconda

Was Santorum even there?

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> Like Santorum as Frothy, Perry should now be referred to here on RPF exclusively as Texas Toast.


I second this.

----------


## ZanZibar

> Looks like it's Kudlow's head going into Cain's lap tonite.


Ew. I prefer the bathtub post better.

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

Did not care for Ron's answers tonight.  Thought he needed to stay more on topic.  Especially since he only got a few questions.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Larry Kudlow is an Lying $#@!

Love CAIN's Pro Business, Economic plans, 999, Free Markets and he had a UNBELIEVABLE Debate

He BLOWN ah, BLEW ME AWAY!

$#@! You Kudlow

----------


## wstrucke

So... Perry's out after that fiasco, right?

----------


## jkob

the spin for Herman Cain in full swing

----------


## hammy

EVERYONE HAS A GOOD NIGHT BUT RON PAUL.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

Google: Rick Perry Oops.

Lulz.

----------


## eduardo89

> Can someone make this into a Keyboard Cat video?  I want to see Keyboard Cat play him off.



This is just too good.

----------


## constitutionstory

Which candidate do you think won the debate?
Michele Bachmann
1%
Herman Cain
9%
Newt Gingrich
12%
Jon Huntsman
2%
Ron Paul
66%
Rick Perry
2%
Mitt Romney
7%
Rick Santorum
1%
Total Votes: 995

----------


## Valli6

> I dont see a poll!
> 
> Oops. Now it is showing, and it looks like some Ron Paul spammers are slamming a poll again.


It's not showing for me. Only the words "Poll" are there, but no poll.

----------


## Johnny Appleseed

Which candidate do you think won the debate?
Michele Bachmann
1%
Herman Cain
9%
Newt Gingrich
12%
Jon Huntsman
3%
Ron Paul
66%
Rick Perry
2%
Mitt Romney
7%
Rick Santorum
1%
Total Votes: 1197

----------


## carmaphob

clear your cookies and try again

----------


## mczerone

Oooh - only 15 minutes in, and a misrepresentation at that.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Just mentioned Ron for the first time: ending income tax altogether

----------


## pauliticalfan

Michelle Bachmann giving Rick Perry's eulogy on CNBC right now LOL!!!!!!!!

----------


## Orgoonian

Michele Bachmann
1%
Herman Cain
9%
Newt Gingrich
12%
Jon Huntsman
2%
Ron Paul
67%
Rick Perry
2%
Mitt Romney
7%
Rick Santorum
1%
Total Votes: 1055

----------


## Harry96

I mean, seriously, take out the dudes, and the desk, and most of the clothes (this is basic cable) and tell me this segment wouldn't be better.

----------


## ChrisDixon

I'm seeing A LOT of very positive responses to Paul tonight from people who normally don't like him. This was a solid performance tonight, best yet. And I think he's finally reaching the mainstream GOP with it.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Santorum's nickname in HS was Rooster

----------


## constitutionstory

Quote Originally Posted by Feelgood View Post
I dont see a poll!

Oops. Now it is showing, and it looks like some Ron Paul spammers are slamming a poll again.
It's not showing for me. Only the words "Poll" are there, but no poll.

THAT can happen, maybe if too many people hit a page at the same time... refreshing should fix that.

don't worry, I was able to get my one vote in.

----------


## wstrucke

It really pissed me off how that woman called him "Ron Paul" and everyone else "Governor, Congressman, or Senator"

----------


## Tinnuhana

Anyone see the intrade going up on Ron Paul on the right sied of the screen after the debate?

----------


## Scott F

Hoooly $#@!, did someone tube this post debate show?  Bachmann just said that she thinks that if people can afford to pay more taxes, they should pay more!  This + the fact that she used to work for IRS, insane!

----------


## sailingaway

> Quote Originally Posted by Feelgood View Post
> I dont see a poll!
> 
> Oops. Now it is showing, and it looks like some Ron Paul spammers are slamming a poll again.
> It's not showing for me. Only the words "Poll" are there, but no poll.
> 
> THAT can happen, maybe if too many people hit a page at the same time... refreshing should fix that.
> 
> don't worry, I was able to get my one vote in.


I don't see it either and I tried a few times.  I'll have to try later.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul on Drudge right now.

----------


## sailingaway

> It really pissed me off how that woman called him "Ron Paul" and everyone else "Governor, Congressman, or Senator"


"Ron Paul" is enough, like 'Charlemagne'

----------


## eduardo89

> Santorum's nickname in HS was Rooster


Like a cock?

----------


## Harry96

To Perry campaign guy: No, what's obvious is that the governor can't find his ass with both hands and a map.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

BACHMAN: I PLAN TO ABOLISH THE TAX CODE..

Michele Bachmann had no problem going after the poor people to steal their money when she was an IRS prosecutor.

Another Lying Hypocrite Spinning

----------


## anaconda

They're trying to do damage control for Perry.

----------


## eduardo89

> Ron Paul on Drudge right now.


It looks like Ron is saying goodbye

----------


## IterTemporis

They just showed Perry's intrade on TV.. Huge plummet.

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron Paul on Drudge right now.


That's an awful picture.  Ron was holding five fingers because HIS plan cuts FIVE departments not three, but it looks like he is thumbing his nose (or ear) at Perry.

----------


## 69360

campaign spinning for perry. there's no fixing this one

----------


## Harry96

I love how the media is pounding this Perry segment.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I'm *seeing A LOT of very positive responses to Paul tonight* from people who normally don't like him. This was a solid performance tonight, best yet. And I think he's finally reaching the mainstream GOP with it.


Do tell

----------


## Badger Paul

I don't care how much money he has, when the supposed "fringe" candidate can do something he can't, it's time to call it quits. He's finished.

----------


## anaconda

A stumble of "style" not "substance." "A rare breed," etc... geez what a load of BS..

----------


## sailingaway

> Anyone see the intrade going up on Ron Paul on the right sied of the screen after the debate?


No, and it won't come up for me.  Maybe too many people are busy adjusting positions...

----------


## pauliticalfan

The best part about this Perry Moment is that he was trying to attack/address Ron Paul and failed miserably. Ron Paul looks like a genius next to him.

Great debate for us.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> campaign spinning for perry. there's no fixing this one


Notice he did not even go on himself. he knows its over.

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

Link to poll?

----------


## 69360

So who's Perry going to endorse when he drops out?

----------


## akterence

bye bye Perry!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Link to poll?


hxxp://www.cnbc.com/id/45231169

----------


## matt0611

> It looks like Ron is saying goodbye


He is...to Rick Perry, who is now officially out of this race

----------


## Orgoonian

> Ron Paul on Drudge right now.


Five dollar foot long's?

----------


## Scott F

> BACHMAN: I PLAN TO ABOLISH THE TAX CODE..
> 
> Michele Bachmann had no problem going after the poor people to steal their money when she was an IRS prosecutor.
> 
> Another Lying Hypocrite Spinning


She just spun right on the post debate show.  She wants to abolish the tax code, but on the debate show she said she thinks people that can afford to take more, SHOULD pay more.  If we make more money, she wants to take more of it!  Hilarious considering a few weeks ago she was trying to say that if someone makes a dollar, they should be able to keep all of it.  I know she's not much of a threat, but we need tubes of this!  There is always the chance we could pick up some of her supporters.

Did anyone else catch this?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul higher than Perry and Cain on intrade.

----------


## parocks

> I dunno about that. Pretty much all Cain fans are ready to jump ship to Newt right now.


not on freerepublic, but polls indicate.

----------


## matt0611

Ron Paul at 7.5% on intrade, nice.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Perry still has a chance, he is getting better at debating, and short of these 15 seconds he had a great debate. I'm still supporting him. If he crashes, I'm going to Ron Paul.


Wow

I never thought that some of Perry's supporters' 2nd choice would be Ron Paul.

----------


## parocks

> Voted 
> 
> Which candidate do you think won the debate?
> Michele Bachmann
> 1%
> Herman Cain
> 9%
> Newt Gingrich
> 14%
> ...


why don't we try something different?  Who doesn't matter?  Someone that likely would come in last?  Have them tie Ron Paul.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

who's the knucklehead with the grades on the candidates on the CNBC ticker?

Ron Paul "C" Next to last only Perry did worse

Cain A...

----------


## LibertyEagle

> She just spun right on the post debate show.  She wants to abolish the tax code, but on the debate show she said she thinks people that can afford to take more, SHOULD pay more.  If we make more money, she wants to take more of it!  Hilarious considering a few weeks ago she was trying to say that if someone makes a dollar, they should be able to keep all of it.  I know she's not much of a threat, but we need tubes of this!  There is always the chance we could pick up some of her supporters.
> 
> Did anyone else catch this?


You don't pick up someone's supporters by bashing their chosen candidate.

----------


## ZanZibar

Kramer is an idiot.

----------


## 1836er

My Gosh Kramer is a complete tool

----------


## low preference guy

> Mitt Romney just shouted out Ron.


Yeah. The individual mandate guy agreed with Ron just after Ron said "people should have a right to opt out".

----------


## bluesc

> Ron Paul on Drudge right now.


Picture and headline changed now.

----------


## UtahApocalypse



----------


## sailingaway

> why don't we try something different?  Who doesn't matter?  Someone that likely would come in last?  Have them tie Ron Paul.


Let's not.  It seems immoral.

----------


## hammy

Cramer doesn't have a CLUE how the economy works

----------


## walt

> Ron Paul on Drudge right now.


That was a darn good imitation of Baron von Raschke's CLAW move there by Ron

----------


## LibertyEagle

Man, Krugman is spinning Cain hard.  Disgusting.

----------


## Lucille

ZH re Perry on Intrade:

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/moment...-flash-crashed




> 1 minute 40 seconds into this clip is where Rick Perry's presidential chances flash crash. Literally. As the attached InTrade chart shows, the Perry presidential contract imploded from a prevailing level of about 9 by 60% to 3 in the span of milliseconds, and has since dead cat bounced to about a 50% decline. Who would have thought that the vacuum tubes have now taken over presidential odds as well? As for Perry's presidential chances, this being America, where the population gets precisely the president it deserves, we would not be at all surprised if this epic moment of self-humiliation did not just cement Perry's election chances.


LOL...

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

LOL this post-debate analysis is a joke.

----------


## mczerone

Okay, I can't stand any more CNBC.  Cramer's fellating Uncle Sam, from Hoover to Eisenhower, and is claiming that Bush's policies were purely "unregulated".

Bah, more establishment prolefood.

----------


## Scott F

It's not bashing her, its exposing her wanting to take more of people's money through taxes, coming straight from her mouth.  No different than exposing Herman Cain for working for the Fed, and Perry for supporting Gore and Gardasil Executive Orders.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Man, Krugman is spinning Cain hard.  Disgusting.


KUDLOW... he's pumping CAIN with all of Ron's policies and dialog.

Kudlow is a SCUMBAG

----------


## Valli6

Cnbc just showed the part where bartolomo asked Herman Cain about the accusations, and they completely removed all the booing that was happening as she was asking the question.

----------


## IterTemporis

Ron Paul is still on Drudge under "Ron Paul warns of 'dictatorship'"...

----------


## anaconda

Post debate analysis on CNBC completely blacking out Ron Paul.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> KUDLOW... he's pumping CAIN with all of Ron's policies and dialog.
> 
> Kudlow is a SCUMBAG


He's one of Cain's economic advisors.

Not kidding.

----------


## hammy

Why does nobody care about the issues? Why?

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

"Under the circumstances, Herman Cain's performance was pretty impressive" LOL

----------


## constitutionstory

HEYYY
*
Where's the CNBC poll now?*

Like what happened to it?

----------


## phill4paul

> Picture and headline changed now.


  Couldn't have Paul up there like that. Had to take it down quick, find another picture of Perry by himself and then add another with the thrilling trio Cain, Newt and Romney.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> 


+rep

LibertyEagle's new profile pic?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Post debate analysis on CNBC completely blacking out Ron Paul.


As always.

----------


## constitutionstory

> Post debate analysis on CNBC completely blacking out Ron Paul.


and where is their poll?  to check the results?  where Ron Paul was 60% and up, votes climbing to 600 to 900 to 1100 in the poll... what now?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Cramer doesn't have a CLUE how the economy works


This.

----------


## low preference guy



----------


## rnestam

> Perry hasn't been a threat to Paul for over a month now... all Perry's brainfart will do will be to take the attention away from Cain (who needs to go down ASAP so that we can get on with the business of enabling Newt to crash from all the pumping up the media is giving him). 
> 
> Not sure why anyone here is excited by this.


 I think his followers are prime pickings though, as they seem to have moved from Bachman to him, they won't go back, they hate Mittens and I would think Cain for bumping him out.  They will move to Newt and Ron and its still a juicy chunk to get in most states...

----------


## bluesc

No one watches CNBC anyway. Their viewers went down down by 50% at the least, the second the debate finished.

----------


## wd4freedom

> This is just too good.


This needs to be Songified.

----------


## anaconda

> and where is their poll?  to check the results?  where Ron Paul was 60% and up, votes climbing to 600 to 900 to 1100 in the poll... what now?


Did they take it down already? LOL

----------


## Tod

Poll:  h xxp://thelastword.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/11/09/8726049-which-candidate-won-the-gop-debate

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> He's one of Cain's economic advisers.
> 
> Not kidding.


Well Imagine that..o wonder. Well, CNBC, is known for being a candle-holders and pump monkeys for Liberals and the DNC.  Kudlow is pure scum as is Steve LIESman, Martina Bartoloma, and Tom Hardwood.

This is just another establishment False Facade debate garbage.

*again. CNBC's Larry Kudlow is a Scumbag!*

----------


## sailingaway

Off twitter:




> dmataconis Doug Mataconis 
> WOW ----> RT @FixAaron: Top Perry fundraiser to me: "Perry campaign is over. Time for him to go home and refocus on being Gov of TX."

----------


## Brett85

Even a lot of the people on free republic think that Ron did well in this debate.

http://freerepublic.com/focus/f-news...s?q=1&;page=51

One comment:

Id say Cain first, Gingrich second, *Paul third, although I hate it*, and Romeney fourth, the rest are uninteresting. Perry should get out now if he doesnt want to humiliate himself further. What a dolt.

----------


## anaconda

What a dick Kudlow is being. He just went through several candidates' tax plans, including Huntsman. No mention of Paul.

----------


## sailingaway

Also off twitter from Politico:




> benpolitico Ben Smith 
> A prominent Perry supporter just emailed: "I'm sad stuck a fork in himself can't decide which is worse Dean scream... http://t.co/MWnYRPqg

----------


## Gaddafi Duck

I love listening and reading these commentaries on CNBC, Foxnews, CNN, etc. about how Perry's campaign suffered a "fatal blow"...lol...

Soooo, because the guy forgot a department/agency he'd eliminate that means he's completely disqualified from being president? Because I'm sure nobody alive has ever had an instance where they had a brain fart.

I don't like Perry by any means, but I do want him in the race. Let's be honest, if Perry were to dropout, the majority of his support will be going over to Romney, Cain, Gingrich...I doubt there are a whole hell of a lot of Perry supporters on the fence about Ron Paul.

The more of these clowns in the race the better...like Ron says, get excited because they dilute the status quo vote. Whether we like it or not, the status quo vote is in the majority--we just need it as fractured among as many candidates as we can.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> *What a dick Kudlow is being. He just went through several candidates' tax plans, including Huntsman. No mention of Paul.*


 CNBC  Larry Kudlow, practically had an orgasm tsalking about CAIN's 999 plan again.

such BS

Larry Kudlow should be discredited and targeted on all media... he is a scumbag

----------


## Disconsolate

I love how the poll has the top three lines looking equivalent. Even though Ron Paul is winning by a nice hunk of votes. Sheesh, have these people no integrity.

----------


## Matthew5

> I love listening and reading these commentaries on CNBC, Foxnews, CNN, etc. about how Perry's campaign suffered a "fatal blow"...lol...
> 
> Soooo, because the guy forgot a department/agency he'd eliminate that means he's completely disqualified from being president? Because I'm sure nobody alive has ever had an instance where they had a brain fart.
> 
> I don't like Perry by any means, but I do want him in the race. Let's be honest, if Perry were to dropout, the majority of his support will be going over to Romney, Cain, Gingrich...I doubt there are a whole hell of a lot of Perry supporters on the fence about Ron Paul.
> 
> The more of these clowns in the race the better...like Ron says, get excited because they dilute the status quo vote. Whether we like it or not, the status quo vote is in the majority--we just need it as fractured among as many candidates as we can.


And just because one guy got really excited (Dean), his campaign was over...it happens. After the odd NH speech, the elites don't want to back this guy who makes a fool of himself on national television. Forgetting your own plan is a big deal, not just some misquote (a la Obama's 57 states comment).

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> I love listening and reading these commentaries on CNBC, Foxnews, CNN, etc. about how Perry's campaign suffered a "fatal blow"...lol...
> 
> Soooo, because the guy forgot a department/agency he'd eliminate that means he's completely disqualified from being president? Because I'm sure nobody alive has ever had an instance where they had a brain fart.
> 
> I don't like Perry by any means, but I do want him in the race. Let's be honest, if Perry were to dropout, the majority of his support will be going over to Romney, Cain, Gingrich...I doubt there are a whole hell of a lot of Perry supporters on the fence about Ron Paul.
> 
> The more of these clowns in the race the better...like Ron says, get excited because they dilute the status quo vote. Whether we like it or not, the status quo vote is in the majority--we just need it as fractured among as many candidates as we can.


You have to remember context to truly see how bad this is.....

Perry could not remember the three agencies he would remove as part of *his very own* economic plan which is the *#1 issue* in this campaign

----------


## Tunink

Just watched the highlights. Thought Ron Paul rocked it!

----------


## anaconda

> I love listening and reading these commentaries on CNBC, Foxnews, CNN, etc. about how Perry's campaign suffered a "fatal blow"...lol...
> 
> Soooo, because the guy forgot a department/agency he'd eliminate that means he's completely disqualified from being president? Because I'm sure nobody alive has ever had an instance where they had a brain fart.
> 
> I don't like Perry by any means, but I do want him in the race. Let's be honest, if Perry were to dropout, the majority of his support will be going over to Romney, Cain, Gingrich...I doubt there are a whole hell of a lot of Perry supporters on the fence about Ron Paul.
> 
> The more of these clowns in the race the better...like Ron says, get excited because they dilute the status quo vote. Whether we like it or not, the status quo vote is in the majority--we just need it as fractured among as many candidates as we can.


I think we can get more Perry supporters than anyone else. Perry's demise helps us get closer to a two person race between Mittens and Ron. Assuming Cain will implode shortly. There's just no one left. Unless Bachmann gets an unlikely resurrection. There's no time for Huntsman or Santorum. Newt is a wild card but I think he will stall at where he is.

----------


## sailingaway

I'm honestly wondering if Perry got into the race too soon after his back surgery and has pain pills when he stands for too long....

although it has been a fair while NOW....

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Poll:  h xxp://thelastword.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/11/09/8726049-which-candidate-won-the-gop-debate


They made another poll this quick? voted

----------


## parocks

> Let's not.  It seems immoral.


Immoral how?

It's a clever tactic.  Clever tactics involving some deception do not equal immoral.  

I will say it's an interesting idea.

You know, some people think it's immoral to go to a website simply to vote.  Their thinking is that the poll is a poll of their viewers.  If you were sent to the page, just to vote, it is cheating.  It is spamming the poll.  The poll is there to determine what the people who ordinarily go to the website think, not the ability of Ron Paul supporters to waste time going from online poll to online poll making Ron Paul win.  And we do this all the time.  Wrecking every poll.  They have lots of polls all the time about lots of different things.  But when Ron Paul is in the poll, a whole bunch of people who never go to their website come in and wreck their poll.  And the media doesn't like us.  And this surprises us and angers us.

Acting like AHoles to the media in a very unclever and very antagonistic manner, which they consider cheating, is not necessarily more moral than wearing a disguise, and not expressing your true feelings.

But I am interesting in your thinking, because it isn't a 100% cut and dried matter.

They control the game.  They use deception.  We can use other methods than act like AHoles to the media while remaining moral.

----------


## wgadget

Yahoo...Democratic Governor Strickland giving Ron Paul props!

----------


## sailingaway

> Immoral how?
> 
> It's a clever tactic.  Clever tactics involving some deception do not equal immoral.  
> 
> I will say it's an interesting idea.
> 
> You know, some people think it's immoral to go to a website simply to vote.  Their thinking is that the poll is a poll of their viewers.  If you were sent to the page, just to vote, it is cheating.  It is spamming the poll.  The poll is there to determine what the people who ordinarily go to the website think, not the ability of Ron Paul supporters to waste time going from online poll to online poll making Ron Paul win.  And we do this all the time.  Wrecking every poll.  They have lots of polls all the time about lots of different things.  But when Ron Paul is in the poll, a whole bunch of people who never go to their website come in and wreck their poll.  And the media doesn't like us.  And this surprises us and angers us.
> 
> Acting like AHoles to the media in a very unclever and very antagonistic manner, which they consider cheating, is not necessarily more moral than wearing a disguise, and not expressing your true feelings.
> ...


I was kinda joking.  I don't want to do it, I like Ron winning by a huge margin.  But I also think it is fair, no matter what they say, to do exactly what the polls are for and vote once for the person you like best.  It does feel creepy to vote for someone I don't like.

----------


## Gaddafi Duck

> You have to remember context to truly see how bad this is.....
> 
> Perry could not remember the three agencies he would remove as part of *his very own* economic plan which is the *#1 issue* in this campaign


Right, and my point is has this never happened to anyone else?? Have any of you had a lapse when delivering a presentation, giving a job interview, etc.? 

If you answered "no", then you probably haven't done much public speaking or are just incredibly sharp. Regardless, it'll happen on more than one occasion, eventually. 

Kinda sad people are getting sucked into "OMG this is a big deal!"... is it? I thought our problems were much bigger than forgetting one of the agencies you'd get rid of. It's all peanuts. Looks great on the cover of tabloids and CNBC.com, but again, I tend to think more than get emotionally involved. Then again, I guess emotions are what dictate elections, so $#@! me right?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> bump!  go vote!


Seems the poll at h xxp://debate.cnbc.com has been removed??

----------


## AdamT

> There's a poll at http://debate.cnbc.com


Seems to have disappeared.

----------


## anaconda

A man named Gary Shapiro was talking to Kudlow and said, at 7:50 P.M., that "Ron Paul is really growing on people...."

----------


## IterTemporis

They just showed an Oakland University Student Poll and Ron Paul dropped from 19% to 11%. He was in 2nd pre-debate, behind Romney who had 25%. Romney now has 40% and Gingrich is behind Romney.

----------


## constitutionstory

MSNBC's poll is not wide enough for Ron Paul's supporters...

the 30% bar is hardly bigger than the 23%...

OKAY GOT it screenshot and here you go!

"I see what you did there" meme, call them out on this...

Sorry, but we were failed to update your password. Please try again later


wow imageshack

----------


## MJU1983

> Best part of the night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Toast


LOL  Wowowowowowowow!

----------


## skilt

I suspect that anyone who mentions ron paul in a positive way is likely a closet supporter, as they are likely to be banished from future shows, and thus are willing to take the risk.

----------


## braane

A guy on cnbc just said "Ron Paul is growing on people"... I was like 'Say What?'. I had to double take. 

Also... the Oakland University poll is disheartening. Ron lost 8% of support pre-debate to post-debate. Ughhh. Here I thought my age group got it. That we would turn a corner in generation y. In the words of Lee Corso, 'Not so fast my friend'.

----------


## InTradePro

I'm hoping Perry doesn't drop out yet. His attack ad on Romney is great.

----------


## The Magic Hoof

Is there a good rip on the toob of this yet? Something besides one recorded on a camera.

----------


## South Park Fan

I'm not sure if anyone has posted these yet, but I think the Intrade numbers speak for themselves about who won and who lost this debate:
Romney 70%
Gingrich 9%
Paul 7.5% (all time high)
Cain 4.2% (lowest since his surge)
Perry 4.0% (lowest since entering race)

----------


## Matthew5

> Right, and my point is has this never happened to anyone else?? Have any of you had a lapse when delivering a presentation, giving a job interview, etc.? 
> 
> If you answered "no", then you probably haven't done much public speaking or are just incredibly sharp. Regardless, it'll happen on more than one occasion, eventually. 
> 
> Kinda sad people are getting sucked into "OMG this is a big deal!"... is it? I thought our problems were much bigger than forgetting one of the agencies you'd get rid of. It's all peanuts. Looks great on the cover of tabloids and CNBC.com, but again, I tend to think more than get emotionally involved. Then again, I guess emotions are what dictate elections, so $#@! me right?


You must be new to Perry...lol j/k 

Seriously though, this isn't like an isolated incident, it's a huge gaffe in a series of escalating gaffes. I mean his own campaign advised him to stop debating because of his inability to articulate himself. Think he should get a pass on this one too?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Ok, voted at: thelastword.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/11/09/8726049-which-candidate-won-the-gop-debate

Ron Paul	29.6% (1,528 votes)
Mitt Romney	23.2% (1,195 votes)
Herman Cain	21.9% (1,128 votes)
Newt Gingrich	11.1% (574 votes)
Jon Huntsman	7.3% (378 votes)
Rick Perry	3.2% (166 votes)
Michele Bachmann 1.8% (95 votes)
Rick Santorum	1.8% (91 votes)

----------


## anaconda

CNBC says that student's were polling 25% for Romney and 19% for Paul before the debate and 40% for Romney and 11% for Paul after the debate. I guess students want high priced education and lots of debt.

----------


## bluesc

> They just showed an Oakland University Student Poll and Ron Paul dropped from 19% to 11%. He was in 2nd pre-debate, behind Romney who had 25%. Romney now has 40% and Gingrich is behind Romney.


Student loans?

----------


## wgadget

> A guy on cnbc just said "Ron Paul is growing on people"... I was like 'Say What?'. I had to double take. 
> 
> Also... the Oakland University poll is disheartening. Ron lost 8% of support pre-debate to post-debate. Ughhh. Here I thought my age group got it. That we would turn a corner in generation y. In the words of Lee Corso, 'Not so fast my friend'.


He also said "Ron Paul was right about a lot of things last time, and he's probably going to be right this time."  Or something to that effect.

----------


## RDM

They flashed a Oakland Universiry Student poll pre debate and post. Can someone find it online?

----------


## wgadget

> Student loans?


LOL  So Ron Paul supporters switched from Paul to Romney?

----------


## IterTemporis

> Student loans?


That is exactly what I am thinking. I agree with sailingaway that he should of made it clear and say that his plan would not take away student loans.

----------


## Carehn

Did they say a word about Ron? I was lampworking in the other room listening and think i could have missed it. Din't hear a thing.

----------


## seyferjm

> Yahoo...Democratic Governor Strickland giving Ron Paul props!


I would not expect that from my former governor, but thats pretty cool!

----------


## IterTemporis

They also said that Perry had 6% pre-debate, and 0% post-debate. Apologies for not mentioning that.

----------


## parocks

> I think we can get more Perry supporters than anyone else. Perry's demise helps us get closer to a two person race between Mittens and Ron. Assuming Cain will implode shortly. There's just no one left. Unless Bachmann gets an unlikely resurrection. There's no time for Huntsman or Santorum. Newt is a wild card but I think he will stall at where he is.


We just watched Perry collapse in front of our eyes.  It is extremely rare to be able to watch something like that.

It may be that Cain's meeting with Kissinger worked out well for Cain, and the people who were backing Perry were satisfied with Cains answers, and Perry no longer was necessary.  They were worried about Cain (very possibly they weren't paying attention to him closely, they hadn't vetted him), Kissinger asked the Bilderberg questions, Cain answered acceptably, and Cain becomes an acceptable candidate to the globalists.  Perry out, Cain in.  

I can't see how Perry can recover from that debate.  But I don't know about a Cain implosion.  What has happened with the sex stuff is that a ceiling has been placed on Cains support.  Unless the sex stuff resolves itself 100% for Cain, with no ambiguity, there will be a significant number of people who will say "yeah, I get that he was smeared unfairly, but he is damaged goods now, and we want to win."  We can get those people.

If "newt's people" and "cain's people" can start attacking each other, that's a good result.  

Newt actually has a pretty impressive resume, and some stuff on it people did like.  Speaker of the House.  Contract With America.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Expecting a huge bump for Gingrich in next poll. But we were expecting that.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> I love how the poll has the top three lines looking equivalent. Even though Ron Paul is winning by a nice hunk of votes. Sheesh, have these people no integrity.


Yeah, I saw that.  What a sham.

----------


## bluesc

> LOL  So Ron Paul supporters switched from Paul to Romney?


They threw the "You want to end student loans..." at him, and he didn't correct them sufficiently, just a small passing word when he was changing between three different lines of thought. He should have explained that the plan remains, until prices are under control.

----------


## InTradePro

> CNBC says that student's were polling 25% for Romney and 19% for Paul before the debate and 40% for Romney and 11% for Paul after the debate. I guess students want high priced education and lots of debt.


CNBC spin.

----------


## RDM

> Newt actually has a pretty impressive resume, and some stuff on it people did like. Speaker of the House. Contract With America.


I don't know what resume your reading. The one I read shows him clearly not a conservative.

----------


## IterTemporis

I did read a comment of a Perry supporter, that I posted in a previous page, that said Ron Paul was his 2nd choice in case Perry falls.

----------


## parocks

> Is there a good rip on the toob of this yet? Something besides one recorded on a camera.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUA2r...&feature=share

this is going viral.

791 likes

----------


## Disconsolate

> CNBC spin.


 Yeah, I'm weary of RP actually _losing_ supporters. If you understand the message of liberty it just seems impossible to be like, "well wut lol want meh stud3nt loanz cya!" 

For example, I'm a student with a student loan. I'm not dumb enough to think RP honestly wants me to suffer or not have a good education, he just realizes the plan is a complete failure. Taking away the things that hike prices up will *gasp* make them come down.

----------


## Gaddafi Duck

> You must be new to Perry...lol j/k 
> 
> Seriously though, this isn't like an isolated incident, it's a huge gaffe in a series of escalating gaffes. I mean his own campaign advised him to stop debating because of his inability to articulate himself. Think he should get a pass on this one too?


I've found there aren't many articulate people who are worth listening to. In fact, the more people speak, the less intelligent they sound even if they have a polished presentation.

Dr. Paul ain't the most well-spoken guy in town either, let's be real. I love his philosophy, he's the only candidate I would ever vote for in this race, but he gets too flustered when he debates. The subject matter he talks about is so deep and dense when you get down to it, so I think he has a problem bridging a Misesian theory with commonspeak. 

Back to Perry, he's neither smart nor articulate, so I digress :P but I just wanted to point out how retarded it is that people feel this is the death knell for a campaign. Pull the stick out. We've aaaaaall $#@!ed up while speaking. Most people are horrible speakers and most good speakers are horrible at thinking. There's few who have mastered both, and for those few, they've had their fair share of $#@!-ups.

----------


## RDM

Rebroadcast of debate on CNBC now!!!!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Haha... they say the poll was "gamed" so they had to take it down...  

//www.cnbc.com/id/45233756

----------


## Rudeman

Ron Paul is right on federal student loans he just needs to explain it so these students will understand it, I was reading one of the articles someone posted on here and one of the students thinks if you eliminate the federal student loan program that only rich kids will be able to go to school when that isn't true.

Tuition has gone up for several reasons but the biggest cause is guaranteed student loans. When a loan is guaranteed there is no incentive for schools to lower costs, it encourages higher tuition rates. Why?

The students and parents are willing to pay these rates because the perception is that the value of a college degree will be more than the initial cost. As long as that is the perception rates will continue to rise. If student loans were not guaranteed it'd be a lot harder for students/parents to get loans to pay for tuition meaning fewer students, what will schools do in response to empty class rooms? Drop tuition rates and find ways to become more efficient, currently there is no reason for schools to do that because the consumer (students/parents) are willing and able to pay whatever rates they're demanding.

Ron Paul also needs to continue contrasting government controlled parts of the economy vs non-government controlled sections of the economy.

----------


## McDermit

> They threw the "You want to end student loans..." at him, and he didn't correct them sufficiently, just a small passing word when he was changing between three different lines of thought. He should have explained that the plan remains, until prices are under control.


This. His plan is perfect, but he doesn't explain it in a way that puts people at ease. Everyone is so dependant on the government that the idea of taking their programs away scares them half to death. Ron doesn't intend to cut things overnight and leave people up the creek without a paddle... he's going o maintain some safety nets until the market works everything out. He needs to reiterate that every time he's asked these fear mongering "so you want to cut XYZ?!?" questions.

----------


## Gaddafi Duck

> We just watched Perry collapse in front of our eyes.  It is extremely rare to be able to watch something like that.


"collapse in front of our eyes"

Tone down the hyperbole. The guy forgot one of the agencies he'd eliminate. Holy $#@!, that's a total collapse.

Is it me, or is this blown way out of proportion? I'm not defending Perry; I'm pointing out we're not all as saintly as we'd like to think.

----------


## justatrey

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that CNBC, being largely owned by GE who profits massively from the military-industrial complex is biased against Ron Paul and that their before and after Romney and Paul numbers may be bull$#@!.

----------


## Valli6

> Haha... they say the poll was "gamed" so they had to take it down...  
> 
> //www.cnbc.com/id/45233756


I'll say it was gamed - a lot of us couldn't find it!

----------


## constitutionstory

lets see if the image embeds in this post


seriously "I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE" meme...

----------


## evadmurd

> We had a poll up from our Republican Presidential Debate asking readers who they thought won. One candidate was leading by such a margin that it became obvious the polling wasn't so much a reading of our audience, but of the Internet prowess of this particular candidate's political organization. We have therefore taken the poll down.
> 
> Yes, we've gone through this exercise before


So a vote is not a vote if it is for a "particluar candidate?"

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

Ron Paul Supporters. I love you all.

Always ahead of the game. Poll Manipulation is obvious, thanks to those screens.

----------


## mpdsapuser

> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that CNBC, being largely owned by GE who profits massively from the military-industrial complex is biased against Ron Paul and that their before and after Romney and Paul numbers may be bull$#@!.


Maybe I am in the minority here but I think this was the most fair debate towards Ron Paul. I mean, Rick Perry made his gaffe while trying to say something to Ron Paul. Polls are meaningless.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Maybe I am in the minority here but I think this was the most fair debate towards Ron Paul. I mean, Rick Perry made his gaffe while trying to say something to Ron Paul. Polls are meaningless.


Did you miss the October 18th debate? He got a lot of time and many questions in that debate. I would say that it was his best.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Twitter heaven: Ron Paul has 2 B clear, concise, & consistent  2 keep base.

He needs to put emotional point emphasis so the clueless public can grasp and understand.

I've been slamming Larry Kudlow and his 'CAIN BS' on twitter... exposing the charade to readers.

----------


## justatrey

> Haha... they say the poll was "gamed" so they had to take it down...  
> 
> //www.cnbc.com/id/45233756


LOL. They blackout Ron so we blackout their polls. You know, if they treated Ron fairly I would never bother going out of my way voting in these things and I know I'm not alone.

----------


## IterTemporis

I have to say.. I wish I could of seen Santorum laughing at Perry. His face was priceless when Cain endorsed Alan Greenspan, I am sure that his face would of been priceless for this as well.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

doing it again

----------


## constitutionstory

Thank you, NorfolkPCSolutions

i've got another 8802 vote screenshot coming up after your 8524 one.

Let's do this LIVE on the internet...

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Haha... they say the poll was "gamed" so they had to take it down...  
> 
> //www.cnbc.com/id/45233756


Yeah, when Paul wins, it's "gamed".  If anyone else would have won, it would have been a fair poll.

----------


## seyferjm

Cain at 21.3%? ROFL, really?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> He's one of Cain's economic advisors.
> 
> Not kidding.


Seriously?

ROFL

----------


## constitutionstory

Got it uploaded, here we go...

I doubt MSNBC will cover this on TV, of course, but that's how internet memes can come in handy.

----------


## constitutionstory

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I think this is proper embedding code.

Also, the FULL HD (1920x1080) to 1024x768 resize changed it from 16:9 to 4:3 last time.

This time I preserved aspect ratio when scaling, so this should make it easier to read if your screen resolution is different from mine.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Because the tub isn't big enough?


No, because you are demeaning women.  Grow up.

----------


## ryanmkeisling

> Did you notice where I live?


Perry should never win another election anywhere.  I laughed for an hour straight.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul 2012: He Can Name the Departments He'll Eliminate

----------


## wgadget

Thanks, CNBC, for motivating us for our next money bomb.

----------


## brendan.orourke

But seriously, who was that bitch of a moderator?

----------


## Revolution9

> "collapse in front of our eyes"
> 
> Tone down the hyperbole. The guy forgot one of the agencies he'd eliminate. Holy $#@!, that's a total collapse.
> 
> Is it me, or is this blown way out of proportion? I'm not defending Perry; I'm pointing out we're not all as saintly as we'd like to think.


Dude. It has nothing to do with you or I and any gaffes we make in the passing of a day. Perry trashed himself. He should have had the answer because it was his platform and he didn't. I go to every client meeting prepared and do not make gaffes about my work. I may make them in trying to be humorous and hit the wrong note, but this was just pure unadulterated bozotime $#@!up of the first degree. The guy is NOT presidential material no matter what way its spun. And it is also fine to trash talk him for the gaffe. He is the one who put his ass out there with the format being he is so frakkin' smart he will govern and solve all the issues because he is smart. So..yeah..he collapsed in front of our eyes. Watch the news two weeks from now and gain an experience.

Rev9

----------


## mpdsapuser

Rick Perry made George W Bush seem like Socrates in comparison after tonight's gaffe. Yes, people make mistakes but this is for the Presidency. Paul could name the departments easily and he's 76.

----------


## RKoho

> I'm not sure if anyone has posted these yet, but I think the Intrade numbers speak for themselves about who won and who lost this debate:
> Romney 70%
> Gingrich 9%
> Paul 7.5% (all time high)
> Cain 4.2% (lowest since his surge)
> Perry 4.0% (lowest since entering race)


 Intrade is about betting right? Well I'll trust this more than any poll. It's their money and we're free market rationalist anyway!

----------


## sailingaway

> Expecting a huge bump for Gingrich in next poll. But we were expecting that.


I am too, but not because of his performance which was arrogant and unlikable (he is usually charming).  I expect it because he is being written up as if he invented sliced bread tonight.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUA2r...&feature=share
> 
> this is going viral.
> 
> 791 likes


Wow.

----------


## anewvoice

Hey folks, just got back from the Ron Paul rally, awesome experience!  I got to shake hands with Ron Paul and he signed my Revolution book!  WOOO!  Both the Red Ox and the Buddy's pizza were PACKED wall to wall, was awesome!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Not shocked, but saddened.  

CNBC, if it had been Romney supporters that decided to be ACTIVE and support their candidate online, you would have trumpeted the results from the mountaintops.  Seeing as though most of Cain's, Romney's, Perry's, and the other's supporters are octogenarians who could not discern a computer from a garden hose - and therefore, have little to no online presence - you ignore the voice of those who use computers.

I like to think my skin has gotten pretty thick as of late, but this is hard to take.  This is even worse than what $#@!head O'Reilly did the other day - and even more shortsighted.  Enjoy your growing irrelevance, CNBC, and your parent company, GE.  Rest assured that we are growing in number, and we will own YOU before this is all over.

You all can have the thread back now.  

/rant

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Hey folks, just got back from the Ron Paul rally, awesome experience!  I got to shake hands with Ron Paul and he signed my Revolution book!  WOOO!  Both the Red Ox and the Buddy's pizza were PACKED wall to wall, was awesome!


Good for you.  Lots of us would like to have been in your shoes.

----------


## Join The Paul Side

Let's all conduct an experiment: 

Maybe just once, for the hell of it, after the next debate, we vote the online poll not for Ron, but for Romney or Huntsman or Frothy or whoever .... Pick a candidate and overload the results...... Just to see if they claim their poll was gamed.

----------


## anewvoice

> Good for you.  Lots of us would like to have been in your shoes.


There were so many people there, it was intense.  Ron Paul spoke to everyone, and was heading out to hop on a plane for New Hampshire to begin again.  Make sure to show him your support on 11-11!

----------


## D.A.S.

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUA2r...&feature=share
> 
> this is going viral.
> 
> 791 likes


Whoa that video is on fire!  Around 2,000 likes now!

----------


## Harry96

> We just watched Perry collapse in front of our eyes.  It is extremely rare to be able to watch something like that.
> 
> It may be that Cain's meeting with Kissinger worked out well for Cain, and the people who were backing Perry were satisfied with Cains answers, and Perry no longer was necessary.  They were worried about Cain (very possibly they weren't paying attention to him closely, they hadn't vetted him), Kissinger asked the Bilderberg questions, Cain answered acceptably, and Cain becomes an acceptable candidate to the globalists.  Perry out, Cain in.  
> 
> I can't see how Perry can recover from that debate.  But I don't know about a Cain implosion.  What has happened with the sex stuff is that a ceiling has been placed on Cains support.  Unless the sex stuff resolves itself 100% for Cain, with no ambiguity, there will be a significant number of people who will say "yeah, I get that he was smeared unfairly, but he is damaged goods now, and we want to win."  We can get those people.
> 
> If "newt's people" and "cain's people" can start attacking each other, that's a good result.  
> 
> Newt actually has a pretty impressive resume, and some stuff on it people did like.  Speaker of the House.  Contract With America.


Your analysis of Cain is excellent. 

Joel Skousen thinks that the elite don't want Romney for whatever reason, probably because they have doubts about how easily they can control him, both because he already has too much money, and because he doesn't seem to have any significant skeletons in his closet, which indicates that he may not be that corruptible, and that they have little to blackmail him with to help keep him in line. (He's a statist, and I'm not saying he's a good candidate from our perspective; I'm saying the elite don't seem to want him, presumably because they're not sure how well they can control him.)

Joel thinks the media build him up as a front-runner because the elite know that he has enough of his own money to buy his way into the race if he has to; this way, he doesn't do that and they can control just how much they build him up. 

This is evidenced by how they resurrected McCain to stop Romney from winning after Giuliani -- who was built up for more than a year to be the nominee -- crashed and burned. 

He thinks Huckabee was inserted last time to split the evangelical vote from mostly going to Romney, especially since many of them have reservations about backing a Mormon. 

He thinks Cain has been inserted this time for the same reason. My guess is the sexual harassment scandal wouldn't be blown up in the media now if he was supposed to be the nominee. (If he was, and was then supposed to lose to Obama, they would've saved it until well into next year. If he was supposed to be the next president, they would've saved it as something to hold over his head to help keep him in line.) It looks like he was built up to split Romney's support, and now that he's doing too well, they're dialing it back. 

As Giuliani showed last time, manipulating people is an art, not a science; you can't guarantee who will catch on. It looked like they were strongly considering Pawlenty, but he never caught on. Ditto Huntsman to a lesser degree.

It looks like they were strongly considering Perry too, but they somehow underestimated when they vetted him how unintelligent and inarticulate he is. 

Who does that leave? Joel predicted nearly a year ago that the next nominee would probably be Gingrich. If I'm not mistaken, he's doing better financially and in the polls than McCain was at this point in 2007, and the media is already building him back up. I saw a story today on one of the cable channels about how he's now in third nationally (coverage that was, of course, denied to Ron when he was third, nor did they mention that Ron is just a couple of points behind him now). If the suspicions about the elite not wanting Romney are correct, Gingrich is about all that's left.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> CNBC  Larry Kudlow, practically had an orgasm tsalking about CAIN's 999 plan again.
> 
> such BS
> 
> Larry Kudlow should be discredited and targeted on all media... he is a scumbag


Kudlow and Cain are just alike.  They both were clueless about the housing bubble

----------


## sailingaway

> Hey folks, just got back from the Ron Paul rally, awesome experience!  I got to shake hands with Ron Paul and he signed my Revolution book!  WOOO!  Both the Red Ox and the Buddy's pizza were PACKED wall to wall, was awesome!


Very cool!!

----------


## Naraku

> Ron Paul is right on federal student loans he just needs to explain it so these students will understand it, I was reading one of the articles someone posted on here and one of the students thinks if you eliminate the federal student loan program that only rich kids will be able to go to school when that isn't true.
> 
> Tuition has gone up for several reasons but the biggest cause is guaranteed student loans. When a loan is guaranteed there is no incentive for schools to lower costs, it encourages higher tuition rates. Why?
> 
> The students and parents are willing to pay these rates because the perception is that the value of a college degree will be more than the initial cost. As long as that is the perception rates will continue to rise. If student loans were not guaranteed it'd be a lot harder for students/parents to get loans to pay for tuition meaning fewer students, what will schools do in response to empty class rooms? Drop tuition rates and find ways to become more efficient, currently there is no reason for schools to do that because the consumer (students/parents) are willing and able to pay whatever rates they're demanding.
> 
> Ron Paul also needs to continue contrasting government controlled parts of the economy vs non-government controlled sections of the economy.


Unfortunately, Ron Paul isn't given the kind of time these other candidates get to respond to questions so he really can only get his basic outline out on two or three issues every debate.

----------


## sailingaway

Isn't that the truth.  Although here, they all were asked to squish complex ideas into ludicrously short time slots.  I think NBC was trying to give the impression that conservative ideas, altogether, were indefensible.

----------


## parocks

> I was kinda joking.  I don't want to do it, I like Ron winning by a huge margin.  But I also think it is fair, no matter what they say, to do exactly what the polls are for and vote once for the person you like best.  It does feel creepy to vote for someone I don't like.


Ok cool.  But it really would be in our best interests if we were organized in such a manner that we would accomplish any type of thing like that.  A perfect 3 way tie, just for kicks. 

Our list of skills, list of tricks could be much longer.  But it isn't very long.  Mighty, but very selective mightyness.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Any tubes?

----------


## IterTemporis

> Any tubes?


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ovember-9-2011

----------


## Fredom101

Well, it seems to be Romney's to lose at this point, unless they start shoving newt down everyone's throats. The establishment is OK with Romney, but it LOVES Perry, but it also knows you can't keep putting lipstick on that pig.

----------


## parocks

Well, kinda what I was saying is that Kissinger told the elites that Cain was acceptable, and that made Perry expendable.   Cain hasn't been going away.  If the elites give a thumbs up to Cain, the media could do a 180 and start talking about how Cain's the victim here.  I'm not saying that's going to happen, but it is possible.  

What your saying about Romney could be right. See "the proto..."  Perry in 2007 with Gardasil and Bilderberg firmed himself up as the elites choice.  Was probably told to practice debating really hard for the next 4 years.

On the other hand, Romney could also be quite acceptable, but also unmarketable.  The elites would like all the candidates to be candidates who would do the bidding of the elites.  They are certain to be thinking about Ron Paul.

Using the 2008 analogy.  Cain is Fred Thompson.  For whatever reason, not likely to be the nominee. Liked by those who consider themselves mainstream conservatives.  Gingrich is McCain.  The one who is well known, old, known simply as a good solid Republican.  Perhaps the most deserving of the gold watch, the lifetime achievement award.  McCain and Fred Thompson were well known as friends.  One debate, Fred Thompson spent the whole time nodding whenever McCain said something, and praising McCain.  You could see that he was throwing his support to McCain.  We have not seen this yet, with Cain giving his support to Gingrich, but it is to be expected.

That is the one thing that we want to prevent - all of Cains support going to Gingrich.  Certainly, if Cain drops out, I would assume that he'd endorse Gingrich.

But that doesn't mean that all of Cain's support will go to Gingrich.  Work to block that from happening.  The more scatter the better, I'd think.

Right now, we're 3 on Intrade.  Romney has the huge lead, Gingrich is at 2, we're at 3.




> Your analysis of Cain is excellent. 
> 
> Joel Skousen thinks that the elite don't want Romney for whatever reason, probably because they have doubts about how easily they can control him, both because he already has too much money, and because he doesn't seem to have any significant skeletons in his closet, which indicates that he may not be that corruptible, and that they have little to blackmail him with to help keep him in line. (He's a statist, and I'm not saying he's a good candidate from our perspective; I'm saying the elite don't seem to want him, presumably because they're not sure how well they can control him.)
> 
> Joel thinks the media build him up as a front-runner because the elite know that he has enough of his own money to buy his way into the race if he has to; this way, he doesn't do that and they can control just how much they build him up. 
> 
> This is evidenced by how they resurrected McCain to stop Romney from winning after Giuliani -- who was built up for more than a year to be the nominee -- crashed and burned. 
> 
> He thinks Huckabee was inserted last time to split the evangelical vote from mostly going to Romney, especially since many of them have reservations about backing a Mormon. 
> ...

----------


## Badger Paul

_"Is it me, or is this blown way out of proportion? I'm not defending Perry; I'm pointing out we're not all as saintly as we'd like to think."_

I've seen a lot of campaign gaffs and this one was pretty bad in my judgement because it reinforces the impression going back to his strange speech in New Hampshire and previous debates that he's not all there. I know conservatives and libertarians who can tick off 10 agencies they would get rid at the drop of a hat and all Perry can think of is two?

----------


## jbuttell

Cain reminds me more of Huck.. people led to believe he's an outsider, picks up a bunch of last minute support from people that really don't understand his policies...

----------


## CUnknown

> Well, kinda what I was saying is that Kissinger told the elites that Cain was acceptable, and that made Perry expendable.   Cain hasn't been going away.  If the elites give a thumbs up to Cain, the media could do a 180 and start talking about how Cain's the victim here.  I'm not saying that's going to happen, but it is possible.
> 
> [...]
> 
> On the other hand, Romney could also be quite acceptable, but also unmarketable.  The elites would like all the candidates to be candidates who would do the bidding of the elites.  They are certain to be thinking about Ron Paul.


I agree with your analysis here.  The elites never thought Cain really had a chance, but now with his emergence they're throwing everything at him, trying to bring him down.  There are two outcomes: A) he goes down.  The elites are fine with this.  Or B) he somehow weathers the storm and maybe even ends up winning the nom.  I think the elites are fine with this, too.  What they don't want is for him to be untested going into the general.  He is under trial right now is the way I see it.

About Romney, yes, this is exactly right.  He's always been the elite's first pick, he has been ever since '08.  His problem is that the voters don't like him, lol.  I honestly don't think that Mitt is getting the nom, no matter what happens.  Newt I think has a better chance.

The cards are being dealt perfectly for Paul, we really couldn't ask for anything better.  The media blackout you just have to take as a given when you're challenging the establishment.

----------


## MJU1983

Wow, just watched Ron's debate tube.

Uh,

----------


## WD-NY

> LOL  So Ron Paul supporters switched from Paul to Romney?


Can you blame them though? His answer was pretty sub par imo. 

The establishment media has been playing with dynamite by attempting to 'gotcha' Paul on the student loan/debt issue since Meet The Press. They're so out of touch that they honestly seem to think that they can hang Paul on this issue when the truth is, this is one subject that millions of Americans seem in agreement with Paul's diagnosis.

So when the attacks first began I honestly believed that that student loans had the potential to be this campaign's "They attack us here because we're over there" position (aka - a mind-blowing, game-changing moment that backfires on the MSM because they mistakenly assumed that the people would buy into their superficial treatment of the issue and demagoguery of Ron Paul's position). 

And yet, several weeks later, in the middle of a big debate on a big college campus... with Cain crashing hard, Newt rising fast and opportunity knocking loudly on Ron Paul's door... we get the good fortune of some establishment puppet/reporter who calls on Paul to "explain how ending student loans would make college more affordable". 

As the question was being asked, I couldn't help thinking that the MSM's hubris had once again clouded their judgement and provided us with another BIG opportunity. No way is Paul going to go all philosophical given the mood of the moment and the simple fact that the student loans/debt issue/question = THE PERFECT ISSUE FOR RON PAUL. And yet, what we got was a can of 'everything-but-the-kitchen-sink-soup'!

Usually, I don't dwell on such things, but given all the time that Paul has had to put his thoughts on student debt/loans into better order, I must admit that his answer has me a bit deflated - mostly because it reminds me of his resistance to debate prep and message consistency. I mean, their pre-question video included a clip of  a college kid pointing out the massive disconnect between the rate of  inflation and the rate of tuition "inflation". And yet, the reporter still had to ask "but how will they pay for it??" ::sigh::

The other part of it is that the student loan/debt bubble = a perfect step stone into Ron Paul's diagnosis of the housing and healthcare bubbles (re: gov't subsidies > higher prices > massive consumer debt). It's a SIMPLIFIED, easier-to-understand-since-there-are-10x-less-moving-parts issue that clearly demonstrates the negative effects consumer (in this case, kids and their parents) suffer as a result of govn't meddling within a previously free-market.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...2nZ6J6g#t=364s

Bringing up the constitution when answering the student loan question should be LAST on his list of points to make... First should be the fact that ending student loans would bring down tuition rates. The solution to high prices isn't larger loans... all that does is create an entire generation of indentured students who have spend decades paying off 4 years of college.

----------


## parocks

> _"Is it me, or is this blown way out of proportion? I'm not defending Perry; I'm pointing out we're not all as saintly as we'd like to think."_
> 
> I've seen a lot of campaign s not all there. I know conservatives and libertarians who can tick off 10 agencies they would get rid at the drop of a hat and all Perry can think of is two?


No, the problem wasn't that he couldn't come up with agencies to eliminate.

The problem was that he started a sentence with I want to eliminate 3 agencies, and he couldn't remember what they were by the end of the sentence.

I would like to say 3 words at the center of my economic plan.  1, 2 and I forgot the 3rd.

He completely forgot his economic plan.  It wasn't some sort of trick question.

----------


## parocks

What do we learn from this?

Is there anything we can learn from this that can help Ron Paul in any way?

The truth, as CNBC sees it, is that Ron Paul Supporters are meeting on message boards and talking about internet polls.  Going to websites they never go to, and voting for their candidate.

CNBC says that they know it's happening, and they don't like it.

And when they allege that it's happening, they're 100% right, because that's exactly what we're doing right now.

And after every debate, we do the same thing.  And the media organizations do the same thing.

And Ron Paul never gets any coverage for winning the online poll on TV.

Is there anything we can learn from this?

Do you think it's a good idea to do the same thing every single time, when all you're going to get is the poll taken down?

Why don't you say

"wait, might it not be a good idea to use our internet dominance to actually get Ron Paul a mention on TV"  Maybe tie for first?  Try it.  They'll say "Herman Cain tied for first with Ron Paul."  Instead of NOTHING, LIKE ALWAYS.

And we wonder "why does the media hate us so much".  We screw up their polls, we send them tons of emails when we don't like what they say, and we even pelt them with snowballs.  And we keep doing it even though it's proven to have little positive impact.

We got good press in NYC.  Dusman, RonPaulHawaii.  They were nice to Joe and Mika.  Did not pelt them with rocks.





> Not shocked, but saddened.  
> 
> CNBC, if it had been Romney supporters that decided to be ACTIVE and support their candidate online, you would have trumpeted the results from the mountaintops.  Seeing as though most of Cain's, Romney's, Perry's, and the other's supporters are octogenarians who could not discern a computer from a garden hose - and therefore, have little to no online presence - you ignore the voice of those who use computers.
> 
> I like to think my skin has gotten pretty thick as of late, but this is hard to take.  This is even worse than what $#@!head O'Reilly did the other day - and even more shortsighted.  Enjoy your growing irrelevance, CNBC, and your parent company, GE.  Rest assured that we are growing in number, and we will own YOU before this is all over.
> 
> You all can have the thread back now.  
> 
> /rant

----------


## parocks

> Cain reminds me more of Huck.. people led to believe he's an outsider, picks up a bunch of last minute support from people that really don't understand his policies...


I'd say Santorum is more like Huck.  Socon.

----------


## bluesc

> I'd say Santorum is more like Huck.  Socon.


And we absolutely need to watch him in Iowa. Can't stress that enough.

----------


## parocks

With Cain, I think you have Kissinger there, sizing him up, sending the information to the global elites, who then are issued instructions on how to treat Cain.

Perry was fully vetted.  They wanted Perry in there.  Very comfortable with him.  But all the kings horses aren't putting Perry together again.  That plan did not work, and destroy Cain did not work.  So they needed to find out about Cain.  With Perry out (and he's not out yet) it's one down.  I'm not sure if we're the last choice of the global elites.  Perhaps they don't think Ron Paul is electable at all if he got the nomination.  Perhaps someone is better on policy than Paul, but much more electable, and they might rather take their chances with Paul.  That was possible with Palin.




> I agree with your analysis here.  The elites never thought Cain really had a chance, but now with his emergence they're throwing everything at him, trying to bring him down.  There are two outcomes: A) he goes down.  The elites are fine with this.  Or B) he somehow weathers the storm and maybe even ends up winning the nom.  I think the elites are fine with this, too.  What they don't want is for him to be untested going into the general.  He is under trial right now is the way I see it.
> 
> About Romney, yes, this is exactly right.  He's always been the elite's first pick, he has been ever since '08.  His problem is that the voters don't like him, lol.  I honestly don't think that Mitt is getting the nom, no matter what happens.  Newt I think has a better chance.
> 
> The cards are being dealt perfectly for Paul, we really couldn't ask for anything better.  The media blackout you just have to take as a given when you're challenging the establishment.

----------


## parocks

> And we absolutely need to watch him in Iowa. Can't stress that enough.


Agreed.  He's starting to get some good things happening recently.

Intrade has Santorum at .5%  That's 1/200

----------


## WarNoMore

What we should learn is that since they don't want us voting on their polls then we shouldn't use their website or view their channel either.$#@! them. This is a takeover. This goes far beyond electing Ron Paul. They want to silence us? They'll live to regret that choice. We're going to be in control of this country, and they'll get exactly what they deserve. They'll be out of a job, or they'll have to start kissing our ass.

----------


## affa

> Yep, he's drunk and trying to be Ron Paul. I do it all the time.


lol.

----------


## Fort Lauderdale



----------


## brooks009

Im been noticing that the other candidates are soaking in what Ron is saying (they are being schooled). He is changing some of their views. You see it when they start using his talking points. This really is the age of Ron Paul.

----------

